# dirtiest thing you've done on meth/amphet



## potatoeegg

spending days in a room thinking about nothing but dirty videos and pleasuring your cock 

agh i cant even think straight ijuwa watch some porn n fuck anything. Ive been this for 3 days now i just keep getting hornier and i am unable to cum at all.
my balls and dick are full of meth/amphet and are bursting with this disgustning shit and i love it so much ok ill stop there ,=

watching all these druggy whores on the internet motivates me and fill my desire to squirm over them some more.

this 

turning into a sex hungry  disgusting pig with days is SO nnice

feed me meth and porn


----------



## LOGan1314

read these two posts. Jk im clean now but still reading these two posts is probably the dirtiest thing i've ever done


----------



## Jabberwocky

wow.... 

kids, don't smoke meth.

the above is an example of as to why. literally wtf?


----------



## OLD.GREGGGGG

yeah...i dont know if thats the meth or u just like touching your cock..?


----------



## ohshea

I love this topic! A few things come to mind, including having anal sex for hours until there was anal leakage all over the sheets, this guy wanted me to bite his dick like chew on it because the pain made him feel more sensitive, threesomes for hours, my bf at the time had weird fetishes including sticking kitchen utensils like spatulas in me.

Also he once tied me up with duct tape and his tweak was sharpening knives so all our knives were super sharp. Well when he went to cut the tape off I flinched and he cut the tip of his finger off and blood was everywhere.  He made me pick up the tip of his finger to look at what I had done to him. Ill never forget the plop of the finger when he dropped it into my hand.

Also having sex in the dirtiest hotels in town with random smears on the wall and pig shit disgusting showers.

And then theirs the dirty nonsexual things like picking deep holes in my skin so deep they stunk.

I quit IV Meth last year thank God.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jesus christ, just reading this thread is the dirtiest thing I've done as mentioned before

i think this has put me off meth for the rest of my life

this just sounds like... i have no idea, the darkest side of yourself coming out and just being perverted to an extreme level.

i have no judgements on what you've done, but what meth makes people do seems.... crazy. although i know i've done pretty bad in my life too while strung out on drugs most notably shitting myself in a restaurant when i'd taken a load of bunk valiums that were actually phenazepam (i can't remember doing it).


----------



## DavidWhy

I went for a wee then didn't wash my hands before making a cup of tea. I am such an animal!!!!!


----------



## Where Wolf?

(Sorry for the long post - this one touches on some of my wildest and freakiest nights).  

Having unprotected sex behind a tree in the woods surrounding a grungy travellers' campsite at a small free trance party with a woman I'd just met while full of extremely pure amphetamine sulphate.  The party was near Brighton, UK, where meth is pretty rare, but this particular batch of sulphate was advertised as 50% pure, cut once with dextrose (average speed content was more like 10-20% back then, and dirt cheap, this was twice the price and more than worth it), and I'm pretty sure the dealer was telling the truth so far as purity was concerned.  I was used to swalllowing/snorting grams at a time - a quarter lasted me the night,  He showed up with maybe two ounces of the stuff at about 3 in the morning, when everyone was coming down from their first rush, and sold out in about 15 minutes.  Things got lively fast.  It was clean, subtle stuff, not unlike my one taste of Desoxyn: you felt alert to the point of omniscience, and were deceptively much higher than you thought.  

About two hours after the first al fresco fuck, I was back in the woods with another woman, a 'friend' of the first - I later found out they were lovers themselves, but got off on sharing guys, and both had spied as I played with the other, not that I would have objected (the secrecy, they explained, was part of the thrill.  Drug-dispensing, voyeuristic, playful, bisexual and pretty hippie chicks prove, to me, that there is a God).  The second time around, Pixie No 2, a natural flame-redhead, gave me a hit of the mysterious 'Bliss' - a blotter said by some to be a variant of LSD-25, by others to just be extremely pure, clean acid.  Those kind of parties were usually a great source of straight-from-the-chemist drugs and liberty caps, all of them cheap (the shrooms were often handed out, gratis): the Bliss was exquisite, more like 2-CB than acid.  It also, according to several friends, made me more attractive than I'd ever been - two women in our little college tribe stuck their tongues down my throat out of nowhere as dawn broke, and things might have gone further had I not been satiated by the Bliss girls and somehow together enough to observe the rule of never risking friendships for a quick thrill (okay, having come twice immediateky beforehand helped). I'm not given to unprotected sex with strangers, and am generally quite shy, but the bliss/speed combo had me glowing and horny enough that if the seocnd Pixie hadn'r been in the mood, after dosing me, I might have raped a tree.

Later we all went back to their apartment, smoked some of best hash I've ever had, and drank some poppy pod tea, then snuggled up under a quilt and drifted through that liquid sky, six hands wandering in all directions.  Much fun was had by all, and the HIV test came out negative.  

It was all strangely playful and innocent.  I saw them again at a couple of parties, and we were occasional fuck-buddies, sober and high, until they went on a trip to Southeast Asia, and vanished into the Thai party islands.  Last I heard, they'd hooked up with an Israeli trance DJ and were badly strung out on Yaba (meth).  The emails stopped coming, and I've always wondered what happened to them.  Hopefully, a moment of clarity, rather than a bust.  Thai jails make even the Arizona penal system seem like Ramada Inns.  

That was wild: this was dirty. While the cathinone meth-analogue of sorts, mephedrone, was legal, I was living alone in London, and after a night shift proofreading at a law firm, with a long weekend off ahead of me, I decided, on the spur of the moment, to drop a couple of Hagigat (Israeli cathinone blend) capsules and watch a random DVD - an atrocious martial arts novie.  Atrocious, that is, save for the scene in which a near-naked Holly Vallance, a long-term crush of mine, beats the shit out of a bunch of cops who burst into her hotel room when she's just stepped out of the shower.  A shot of her pulling panties on under a towel (those thighs...God may move in mysterious ways, but when s/he feels like it, dude can sculpt) transfixed my meph-addled eyes, as did a brief topless shot and the sight of her in lingerie: I must have watched the sequence 40 or 50 times, masturbating feverishly, with a lesbian porn DVD running on the TV by the monitor.  The eventual orgasm, after several balloons of nitrous and six or seven joints, was so intense I nearly blacked out,  drenching my chest in the white stuff for what felt like an hour..  Dirty, but funny, and GOOD.    

Several minutes later, wiping up, I cracked up laughing at the absurdity of the whole scene: It turned out four hours had passed, with my constantly  rewinding, freeze-framing and generally behaving like a chimp on heat who's learned to use a mouse and dvd player  The room reeked of mephedrone, sperm and weed, my futon was soaked through with sweat, and I was surrounded by my collection of soft skin mags.  It was at this moment that I realised, just as some psychedelics can expand consciousness, and clean/pharm amphetamines, dosed carefully, contract it to intense focus on a complex task, cathinones with porn knock you a few rungs down the evolutionary ladder.  Similarly, the only good experience I ever had with piperazines (sold as such, when BZP was legal) was a visually assisted act of self-abuse: several hours of maddening, frustrated effort, resulting in an explosion that sprayed me, lying flat on my back, just below the eye (I'm 5'11).  I must have knocked up Lilith with quins. Other than my first blowjob, from a very generous and more experienced lover (I was 22, she was 29, and liked to swallow), they were the most intense, long-lasting climaxes of my life.  

I still wish I knew what that Bliss stuff really was - and that I had some more.  I've since ceased using both porn and stimulants, my libido having been more or less wiped out by a few years of dope and benzos.  Ah well.  Desire is suffering.  But life is fucking dull without it.  And the only way to survive a BZP comedown without downers or a partner is, bluntly, to go fuck yourself.  

Final story, coke this time.  One ex, without warning, jammed a bottle of poppers under my nose when I was on the verge and she needed a little more time, which was resourceful of her, but we were drunk, had split a gram of decent coke in shots of absinthe (she played hard), and she'd given me a blue diamond of brand-name, 100mg Viagra, which combo could have killed me.  She didn't know about the nitrate contraindication with Viagra,  All I suffered was a momentary flare of migraine-like pain, then all was well...but it would have been real traumatic for the poor woman if I'd died inside her.  Doctors in Britain don't have to report ODs or drug-related injuries to the cops, but she would have had to live with both well-meant manslaughter, and the memory of accidental necrophilia.  At least I would have died happy.  A former poledancer and lingerie model, the woman was agile and tireless.  

So if you’re in a state where sustaining an erection require Viagra/Cialis/whatever, make sure your partner knows NOT to hit you in the face with nitrates.  While it's not like a guy slipping a roofie to an intended victim, it did underline, as I pointed out afterwards, that you really can't go around drugging people without warning, even in an act of love.  For a few seconds, I was in agony, went half-blind...then, before she even noticed, all was well, the rush dissipated, pain vanished, and we reached a mutually staisfying conclusion. Again, I found reason to believe that the universe can be benovelent, sometimes, through a lover and a hazy mix of chemicals.  Coke in absinthe (or any booze), incidentally, isn't as intense or immediate as snorting, but the high's of near-amphetamine duration, and if it's real coke (rare in Britain these days), a good drug for night shifts at desk jobs.  Oral coke is vastly underrated, and doesn't burn through flesh, but it takes a fairly hefty dose.  Half a gram was excessive, though, and dangerous: a quarter would have been plenty (she did the pouring and mixing).  We ended up killing off almost a case of beer, playing Baldur's Gate on Xbox till we were hallucinating Lizardmen, and blazing half an ounce of Thai weed before we could sleep. 

And I learned, that night in the Forest, the truth of the Boss's words: '...I don't know how many girls you dated, man but you ain't lived till you got down on your knees and tasted a red-headed woman...'   

Sorry for the long post, but it's a subject that brings a lot of happy, sweaty, silly and wonderful moments to mind,  Risky, frisky business, but if you're informed and experienced, fly with the high,and roll with the lows, 'cos you can get to the top of the mountain, behold the valley of the shadow and laugh as you come, with the right lover and the right drugs...and sometimes the right lover can be yourself.  Just don’t forget to keep some Valium and condoms at hand (the latter when playing with others).  

Thanks to the OP for starting up this thread.  Call me shallow, but the above were some of the best nights of my life.  Magical pixies who fucked me in the forest, fed me Bliiss and PPT...and like all good pixies, eventually vanished.  The 90s were a good time to be young in England,


----------



## rakketakke

Self-bondage for multiple hours, being on the verge of orgasm... OOohhh how I love thee amphetamines !

^great story by the way!


----------



## ugly

potatoeegg said:


> turning into a sex hungry  disgusting pig with days is SO nnice
> 
> *feed me meth and porn*



That last sentence killed me. It sounds like a book title or a band name.... just a really interesting arrangement of letters and words.



Where Wolf? said:


> (Sorry for the long post - this one touches on some of my wildest and freakiest nights).
> 
> <snipped>



Don't apologize Where Wolf. Reading all that was quite a ride. Your experiences and the way you tell them are highly entertaining.

This is the most ribald thread I've ever seen on BL. 

Do go on...


----------



## ugly

Where Wolf? said:


> And I learned, that night in the Forest, the truth of the Boss's words: '...I don't know how many girls you dated, man but you ain't lived till you got down on your knees and tasted a red-headed woman...'



  

I am a red headed woman. I never heard that saying before. 
What's so great about a red head? What's your take on a red bush, aka clown pussy? 

I'm surprised because I thought red heads were called gingers and hated world wide.


----------



## Folley

ugly said:


> What's your take on a red bush, aka clown pussy?



LOL


Gingers are fucking hot though, I love me some freckles.


----------



## inimois

Wow...damn, glad uppers aren't my thing!


----------



## rakketakke

ugly said:


> I am a red headed woman. I never heard that saying before.
> What's so great about a red head? What's your take on a red bush, aka clown pussy?
> 
> I'm surprised because I thought red heads were called gingers and hated world wide.



Red-headed furies are the best.


----------



## Morva

Lol, never had any increase in sexual urges from meth or amphetamines...cannabis to a small extent, but not stims. Sounds like I'm in the minority though :D


----------



## mikeman189

what


----------



## freehugs

mikeman189 said:


> The other stories are beyond appropriate, will not tell.



?

Please tell us lol I bet they are hilarious.


----------



## Where Wolf?

ugly said:


> I am a red headed woman. I never heard that saying before.
> What's so great about a red head? What's your take on a red bush, aka clown pussy?
> 
> I'm surprised because I thought red heads were called gingers and hated world wide.



There is a lot of anti-redhead prejudice, especially in the UK, but I think a lot of men find red-headed women attractive.  An ex who changed her hair colour frequently told me she always got the most attention in a redhead phase, though I never really thought it suited her.  But yeah, redheads take too much shit, and I think it can be just as bed for men, especially as kids.  A friend is almost universally and affecttionately known as 'Ginger' claims not to object...but once or twice has confessed that absence of malicious intent aside, it's very annoying.  I've always made a point of calling him by his first name.  So far as women are concerned, dark red pubic hair is, to me, one of the sexiest sights on Earth.


----------



## RobotRipping

lol i dont use meth or amphetamine but i use stimulants and get super excited (sexually) this usually results in me spending hundreds on cam girls and looking through the escort ads on craigslist lol It's even better when u add benzos to the mix because you have no inhibitions. While on benzos and EPH i was on a bus, a hot girl was standing in front of me and i was imagining how i would go about raping her but didn't do anything lol

i'm not going to post the dirtiest things i've done in these states.


----------



## 6apbhmm

Red head women hated!? Are you crazy? Everyone I know would go crazy for red head women. They are considered very sexy.
Red head MEN are the complete opposite though, don't know anyone who would find _them_ very sexy. 

Anyway, one of the dirtiest thing to do on meth is to take more meth. Oh wait, thats not dirty, just crazy...


----------



## xstayfadedx

inimois said:


> Wow...damn, glad uppers aren't my thing!



Lol, the same thought ran through my head as I read some of the stuff in this thread.  Yes I've done meth before and amps at times but luckily never did something abnormal.


----------



## rakketakke

Vanilla noobs


----------



## Miss Boneshatter

ohshea said:


> I love this topic! A few things come to mind, including having anal sex for hours until there was anal leakage all over the sheets, this guy wanted me to bite his dick like chew on it because the pain made him feel more sensitive, threesomes for hours, my bf at the time had weird fetishes including sticking kitchen utensils like spatulas in me.
> 
> Also he once tied me up with duct tape and his tweak was sharpening knives so all our knives were super sharp. Well when he went to cut the tape off I flinched and he cut the tip of his finger off and blood was everywhere.  He made me pick up the tip of his finger to look at what I had done to him. Ill never forget the plop of the finger when he dropped it into my hand.
> 
> Also having sex in the dirtiest hotels in town with random smears on the wall and pig shit disgusting showers.
> 
> And then theirs the dirty nonsexual things like picking deep holes in my skin so deep they stunk.
> 
> I quit IV Meth last year thank God.



The OP definately had a wank while reading this....


----------



## Renz Envy

This Thread:

*NSFW*:


----------



## Shameful

potatoeegg said:


> spending days in a room thinking about nothing but dirty videos and pleasuring your cock
> 
> agh i cant even think straight ijuwa watch some porn n fuck anything. Ive been this for 3 days now i just keep getting hornier and i am unable to cum at all.
> my balls and dick are full of meth/amphet and are bursting with this disgustning shit and i love it so much ok ill stop there ,=
> 
> watching all these druggy whores on the internet motivates me and fill my desire to squirm over them some more.
> 
> this
> 
> turning into a sex hungry  disgusting pig with days is SO nnice
> 
> feed me meth and porn



this sounds about right. but with add in "butt stuff". and i want to experience having tits and a vag but without a penis. i don't feel that way sober. or, i probably do to some small extent, but don't think about it. except when i'm tweaked out of my brains and alone and have the internet. then i want to be a lady and get dicks shoved in me? weird... weird, weird, weird... and there are so many other, more constructive ways i could be using all this focus and energy and attention. fuck you internet with your internet porn and sea of hot women i want to fuck, but who I apparently also want to _be_ and cram as much into my holes as possible. eww.. wtf? see? see what you made me just write? fuck you internet porn. penetrate me.


----------



## BeachBum4u

ugly said:


> I am a red headed woman. I never heard that saying before.
> What's so great about a red head? What's your take on a red bush, aka clown pussy?
> 
> I'm surprised because I thought red heads were called gingers and hated world wide.



I've never heard the clown pussy thing but call it what you will, I LOVE IT!  So much so, I married one, yum yum.  My personal peeve is when a gorgeous redhead shaves her pussy, WHY WHY?  A red bush is one of the sexiest things in the world.  BTW, I know the trend is to shave down there but I still find a bush (and not crazy out of control, mind you) has some personality and is much more attractive and womanly than a shaved pussy.  Call me old fashioned, so be it.

I almost forgot - this thread makes me feel very normal.  And to think I lived a full life, not so much I guess.


----------



## Shameful

Another thing that creeps me out, is how attracted to redheads I am given the fact that my mom is a redhead. Like, when I'm not tweaked out, weirding myself out with the internet porn, sticking stuff up my ass I imagine as a vagina, I don't have some unconscious desire to like, get with my mom and fuck her brains out, do I? 'Cause I can remember being in kindergarten wanting redheads. Like, I don't think I was thinking specifically about how hot redheads were and how much I wanted them for sex... but that's definitely what I was thinking about.


----------



## Tryptamino

Jeez, all I ever did on meth was play music, surf bluelight, or go to parties. Obviously I've masturbated or had sex on meth but it was just good sex, nothing crazy like this shit, and it wasn't a fixation either. This post makes me glad I quit amphetamines.

Not trying to be holier-than-thou, just kinda shocked at what meth can do to a person, which thankfully didn't happen to me, because I quit before I was affected by it to this extent. 

I suggest that anyone who hasn't tried meth to avoid it like the plague.


----------



## sirfranny

i sniffed it of an old derry city versus linfield programme...no ideaa of the date...was jut agad to be unaware of a divide, we are one


----------



## sirfranny

sorry thats a bit messed up. im gla irland is at the very vey start of becoming an ireland o f equals...dessie eliss was brilliant today,,,,where wil the blueshirtrs turn


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Injected Nozinan (levomepromazine/methotrimeprazine) because I wanted to pass the fuck out immediately after semi-accidentally ingesting a very large dose of (meth)amphetamines.

It worked. Nozinan is a pretty nasty first-generation antipsychotic, though. It is literally a 'dirty drug' and injecting it made me feel pretty damn junkie-ish. Usually neuroleptic injections are not voluntary, but stuck in by doctors while the subject is held down by brawny orderlies seconds after hearing "He's out of control, push five mills of Haldol, stat!"


----------



## verso

BeachBum4u said:


> I've never heard the clown pussy thing but call it what you will, I LOVE IT!  So much so, I married one, yum yum.  My personal peeve is when a gorgeous redhead shaves her pussy, WHY WHY?  A red bush is one of the sexiest things in the world.  BTW, I know the trend is to shave down there but I still find a bush (and not crazy out of control, mind you) has some personality and is much more attractive and womanly than a shaved pussy.  Call me old fashioned, so be it.



That a boy! Standing up for the redheads!

Not a redhead myself, but I've definitely found a redhead or two attractive for sure. For whatever reason, I tend to attract blondes, even though my preference is for the darker-haired women. (shrugs)


----------



## dankhead88

jerking it for 5-7 hours. 
there has been plenty of situations where my friend would give me a free pipe with stuff inside it that's already been smoked a little. I would put water in there, load it up in a rig and shoot it. There has been a situation where I would dissolve whatever meth I had left over, load up whatever left over in empty bags, drop water and dissolve whatever left in a pipe and spoon and IV it.

Also, carpet surfing for 3 hours and trying to find meth. Ended up eating dried pieces of rice(I'm Asian), sea salt, rock candy, or sometimes it would be glass(no pun intended).

I've only found meth on the carpet 4 times in very small amounts that's not even worth it. I call it tweaker logic


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I've never done anything disgusting on amphet save chewing/insufflating an IR which was kind of dirty, but that's to be expected.


----------



## blight12

I literally end up dirty, smelly, sweaty with ash and dishes and empty packages all around me after a binge. I dont get the whole cleaning thing at all when high. The idea of cleaning up when im high is ludicrous.


----------



## MarkRenton

Smoking so many cigarettes that my throat hurt for days afterwards.

Staying up for 60 plus hours and starting to hallucinate like crazy, all while still going to classes and functioning (surprisingly) well.


----------



## Hazyasusual

Plugged a 30mg ir because oral and insuflated re dosing was not getting me to where i wanted to be....


----------



## lazydullard

During/after? one binge I ended up with my first and only case of pink eye.


----------



## mallocup

meth is the only drug that has convinced me that finding more and staying up was a good idea.  this is after having had many experiences up all night doing devlish things on coke.  meth interests and scares me all at once, I' 'kinda' glad that it isn't in my life.


----------



## ruggedmouse

mallocup said:


> meth is the only drug that has convinced me that finding more and staying up was a good idea.  this is after having had many experiences up all night doing devlish things on coke.  meth interests and scares me all at once, I' 'kinda' glad that it isn't in my life.



I've never had meth but mephedrone does this with me all the time, even to the extremes of getting a taxi miles away to get more when I've already been up on it for 2 days


----------



## serenafails

not crazy or super dirty, but I smoked meth and had sex in this gross shed near an abandoned house with my disgusting tweaker psychopath ex bf.8(

On amphet I'll just be stinking like bleach, sweat and coffee for some reason at like 4 am and it just grosses me out thinking about it..

My uppers life isn't that exciting..


----------



## dankhead88

lol same for me. I don't clean at all. I tried to clean my room once, but ended up making a worse mess. Oh yeah, I fucking smell like shit after a 3 day binge. I try to shower, but most of the time I'm not even at my house, which fucks me up


----------



## SteeleyJ

meth doesn't do anything bad to me, I may stay awake for 48-72 hours looking like a lunatic, but after that i'm done for another month with any type of amp. I don't see how people use it like they do, but i suppose some ppl say the same about opiates.


----------



## inspireme

The kinkier the better for me! Running out of ideas!


----------



## snazzy_sn

Dog shit up and down the hallway in my trailer XP
Fat girl walking to bathroom barefoot.
real shit.
Thug lyfe


----------



## MrSexypancake

Depends on the situation.

I always breathe mine into a balloon to minimize waste and so I can get pumped when I wash it out. It starts to get and smell off.

If my lady is with me, we have drawn-out, kinky sex. We're switches, so while I'm working to get her off, I'm Dom. I'll have her on a collar and leash or in bondage, maybe some toys and spanking. Then she'll take over and she can be a harsh mistress.

If alone, I will masturbate for hours upon hours. I'll just keep opening more and more tabs of videos and pics. When I do get up my calves will cramp, and there will be an outline of salt from the dried sweat I gave off. Then my room smells ripe until I do my laundry.


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

I spent a good 3 hours pinching my skin for the little white wormlike flakes to come out of my pores.....

never again.


----------



## JunkieDays

Never done meth, the closest thing I've done to meth is adderall. 
Fortunately, meth isn't readily available on the east coast as much as it is in the midwest. I say 'fortunately' because if I could get my hands on meth, I'd never come down. 
Anyways, one day I got pulled over by an undercover and I had 5 dope bags on me. So, my stupid ass tries to swallow 5 plastic bags before pulling over. Didn't work, only got 1 down. Stuck the rest in my shoe.
I end up forking up 1 bag and he lets me go. 1 day later I'm bent over the toilet fishin' out the dope bag I swallowed. Unfortunately, the bag opened while it was traveling through my intestines...
Yep, that's the dirtiest thing I've ever did for drugs.


----------



## skittlesxo

potatoeegg said:


> turning into a sex hungry  disgusting pig with days is SO nnice


this is why i want to try meth...............


----------



## I Inhaled

*Sex Fiemd*

There is a certain point of my high that, when it kicks in, makes me unbearably horny.  The most unfortunate part is not being able to blow my load.  Once I knew I had a girl coming over to smoke and fuck so I called another girl while she was making the drive just to have her work on my tool so I would have a better chance closing the deal but unfortunately it did not work.  Any suggestions would be most welcome!


----------



## 20max10

jesus christ this shit is making my speed wank thread look tame


----------



## ICEDUp

Working my crystal dick for hours into a overly lubed rubber glove between mattress and bxspring ,, exactly what I'm doin as I type this


----------



## dopemegently

Turbo wank in a garden  shed (kicked out for being "loud" ) to nasty porn on the phone.

I got thirsty and drank from a puddle, that night.


----------



## JunkieDays

ICEDUp said:


> Working my crystal dick for hours into a overly lubed rubber glove between mattress and bxspring ,, exactly what I'm doin as I type this



Dude... You've got problems, my man.


----------



## verso

The dirtiest thing that I've done on meth/amphet... well, I've never done meth, but amphet, and I haven't done anything too, too crazy -- y'know, just the usual thing, locking myself in my room and spankin' it for hours and hours. lol


----------



## spinchick

Ahhh....this thread....fuck. 
I've never really done anything that disgusting I guess. 
Normal tweaker shit.....fucking for hours....trying to clean but when you come down you realize you haven't cleaned at all.


----------



## Seyer

spinchick said:


> fucking for hours....trying to clean but when you come down you realize *youve been fucking for hours*


Sounds more like it haha.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Just the normal prolonged sex sessions.


----------



## weekend addiction

I Inhaled said:


> There is a certain point of my high that, when it kicks in, makes me unbearably horny.  The most unfortunate part is not being able to blow my load.  Once I knew I had a girl coming over to smoke and fuck so I called another girl while she was making the drive just to have her work on my tool so I would have a better chance closing the deal but unfortunately it did not work.  Any suggestions would be most welcome!



I"m a tad confused. Also you have one of the greatest user names ever! How did we get to 2013 without that being picked? Fuck me I wish I thought of it.


----------



## livedit

ICEDUp said:


> Working my crystal dick for hours into a overly lubed rubber glove between mattress and bxspring ,, exactly what I'm doin as I type this



u have potential to be whatever u want in life.


----------



## gh0stmAn

Wow some of you BLers are sick in the head, especially the guy who started this thread - lol like seriously WTF??




Morva said:


> Lol, never had any increase in sexual urges from meth or amphetamines...cannabis to a small extent, but not stims. Sounds like I'm in the minority though :D



Nah I am the same way I totally agree with you. The only mind altering "drug" (if you wanna call it a 'drug') that has ever given any aphrodisiac effect what-so-ever has been weed. Stims if anything make ya less 'horny' if anything IMO. In fact IMO there is nothing better then smokin a lil before sex to make it amazing, weed is the only thing I would consider to have any kind of aphrodisiac effect.


----------



## ICEDUp

Tell me about it...


----------



## ICEDUp

Thanks for these words of wisdom really,,


----------



## TSErika

But once you cum.. Its over, you lift your stuck phase.  Maybe, cum 2 more times later but your off the obsessive attitude... It can be real fun but at the same time the solution to getting off been stuck is ejaculating than your back to concious.


----------



## TSErika

You don't got to make it so scarry.. Boo!!!


----------



## mrflowers00

i shot up cleaners that were on the floor because i thought they were meth


----------



## Toz

Picking up cigarette butts from the ground and smoking whatever that was left because no store was open in the middle of the night.


----------



## LucidShroomDmtier

making homemade penis pump and using a vacum cleaner to pump and jerking of  with the device until crazy orgasm kick in .


----------



## cj

I had a 3 day orgy with an extremely fat girl on mdpv. Ended on day 4 with her having a panic attack and kicking me out.


----------



## serotonin-system

Transexuals. Getting them to come over while my Gf is at her parents for the weeked. Letting them wear her cloths, use her toileteries, make-up, perfume etc and then letting me f*ck them in our bed while I call them her name. 

Just the usual really


----------



## Pill2Chill

gh0stmAn said:


> Wow some of you BLers are sick in the head, especially the guy who started this thread - lol like seriously WTF??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I am the same way I totally agree with you. The only mind altering "drug" (if you wanna call it a 'drug') that has ever given any aphrodisiac effect what-so-ever has been weed. Stims if anything make ya less 'horny' if anything IMO. In fact IMO there is nothing better then smokin a lil before sex to make it amazing, weed is the only thing I would consider to have any kind of aphrodisiac effect.



Not even alcohol? (not too much alcohol ofc)
In any case, I'm almost sure you've not had GHB if you say that, lol.

OT: Stims will only make me abnormally horny if GHB or alot of alcohol is involved and _even then_ I can't recall any time it became an obsession like some here describe.
GHB on its own is best for sex.


----------



## F1n1shed

ohshea said:


> I love this topic! A few things come to mind, including having anal sex for hours until there was anal leakage all over the sheets, this guy wanted me to bite his dick like chew on it because the pain made him feel more sensitive, threesomes for hours, my bf at the time had weird fetishes including sticking kitchen utensils like spatulas in me.
> 
> Also he once tied me up with duct tape and his tweak was sharpening knives so all our knives were super sharp. Well when he went to cut the tape off I flinched and he cut the tip of his finger off and blood was everywhere.  He made me pick up the tip of his finger to look at what I had done to him. Ill never forget the plop of the finger when he dropped it into my hand.
> 
> Also having sex in the dirtiest hotels in town with random smears on the wall and pig shit disgusting showers.
> 
> And then theirs the dirty nonsexual things like picking deep holes in my skin so deep they stunk.
> 
> I quit IV Meth last year thank God.



Ok... i don't do meth anymore, but i would use for a night if i was hanging out with you. We need to talk, that was hot (not all of it)


----------



## LolaNJohnny

My wife loves to blow the smoke onto my hard cock and. Then suck me off.....


----------



## ceezybreezy69

When I think about myself sucking dick after when I'm coming down/almost sobe I want to gag because I totally hocked some shit up on your dick and I just ended up swallowing it again and you just kissed me. But dirtiest would have to be getting fucked on the rag and then anal and then back again.... EUGH


----------



## jozza

Reading the original post had me laughing so god damn hard

feed me meth and porn!


----------



## dimensiontripping

Since this seems to be a general kinky shit stims thread, I'll include mephedrone. 

I had discovered plugging maybe a week before I started the drone.  My girlfriend and I would feed each other's asses mephedrone and then while it was absorbing stick our asses in the air next to each other on the bed so it would absorb the best.  We would then proceed to fuck each other with different objects in the ass.  We tried to have anal but I would always lose my boner like a minute after she stopped giving me head.  So much anal shit.  

I would walk around my neighborhood spun then fuck out with a vibrator on full blast in my underwear while we chain smoked.  We would walk the same block like....50 times.  One time we were doing drone with a friend and I pulled the vibrator in my underwear stunt and he would be like, what's that sound? Sometimes I would double up with a dildo in my ass while the vibrator was on pulse.  Fucked up shit.  

Locked myself in my bedroom with grams of weed, a penis pump, several different but plugs, vibrator and like a gallon of silicone based lube.  I couldn't even get hard the 4 or more hours I was in there.  When I finally came, it was so underwhelming that I went straight at it again.  My girlfriend begged me to stop but I didn't.  She senses the total incoherency of the situation and was trying to save me from myself.  Ended up with tons of genital pain and pelvic pain.  Still recovering from that currently on a $800 a month physical therapy plan.  Entrapped nerves, scar tissue, vascular damage - the full works. And that was almost 3 years ago! Talk about traumatic. Be careful playing with your dick on drugs, seriously....  I did not get nearly as far as some of your tweakers.  The drone ran out and methylone was more social than kinky thank god.  Shit ruined me sexually, completely traumatizing.  Wish me and drone never met.  Or like, I had just gotten some Viagra in the first place.  

Though I crave the anal play we had.  Damn that was hot as fuck.


----------



## Papaverium

Ok so this doesnt exactly qualify for this thread, but it reminded me of this time a tweaker friend and I decided to smoke ketamine off a lightbulb shard..... that didnt work well... it smelled awful and left this weird dark red residue. 

~Verii


----------



## rakketakke

serotonin-system said:


> Transexuals. Getting them to come over while my Gf is at her parents for the weeked. Letting them wear her cloths, use her toileteries, make-up, perfume etc and then letting me f*ck them in our bed while I call them her name.
> 
> Just the usual really



Ohhh, I wouldn't dare! (mind you i'm sober ; )

Poor her and yet at the same time exciting... 

Ladies no like nosing in closets... Shamefully


----------



## Bielzebob

^good stuff
_*inserts popcorn in mouth_


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

stealatization on a big scale.


----------



## Lucas23

cyberius said:


> Oh my god I could go on and on about the lonely sexual adventures on stimulants... But methamphetamine is definitely the number 1 most hardcore sex drug available. I was watching some normal porn and I was thinking "hey I have meth and I've never tried it before, why not try it now". So I cut 2 big lines (probably 75-100mg each...) and snorted one with each nostril. I kid you not, 5 minutes later I was running around the house with 4 fingers up my ass covered in olive oil and shampoo, on a light speed crusade to find the perfect thing to shove up my ass. I eventually ended up shoving a whole water bottle up my ass while is was filled with water. When I came down my whole upper and lower back hurt like crazy and when I was walking funny for the next week I would just tell people I was working out too much... I guess that's partly true...
> 
> Here's just some advice you should all take. Don't do massive doses of ice, _*especially*_ when you're alone and horny



Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## slamIThard

Dirtiest deed on meth; slamming with another guy into outdoor excursions. Got into his car, stripped and drove to the nearest cruise park. I was sucking on his cock and licking his balls almost the entire way there. I was pleasing/groping myself with my free hand. I was completely naked. Once we parked his car we put on our very loose fitting shorts, locked up the car and went for a walk on a trail. It was so dark that we could only see silhouettes of anyone walking toward us. Anyone who's ever cruised a park after dark knows what happens. Needless to say, I had my ass filled more than once and my face filled almost as much. When we were ready to slam it hard again, we found and put on our shorts, got in his car and as we were driving off I once again pulled out his cock and balls to enjoy on the ride back to his place. We fucked in stairwells, balcony's, woods, bathrooms, construction sites, alleys, in the back of a buddy's van ... yes, his buddy was driving and then switched, his buddy plugged my ass while he drove, roof tops, barns, just about anywhere anyone can come up with ... I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## xxxadicct

Well I'm high right now day 3, haven't used this shiz in 10 years it hit my lap I decided I'll buy 40 bag. Starting watching porn late last night didn't get off just felt good forever looking for the perfect video to whack it too had 1 bottle of water and ate a can of spaghettios I promised myself I wouldn't snort it and stuck to my guns. Hoping the comedown would be easier. My wife got home that's the only reason I stopped watching porn. Got lucky and got laid old memories coming back holy hell I just watchedb porn for near 16 hours strait. My legs are crazy crampy and sore, I still have a 20 bag left smoking last a whole lot longer got to say don't miss this. I started drawing nude pornstars I'm pretty freaking good well I feel crazy stay classy


----------



## ykm420

This thread is.. I don't know, dudes.. I'M NOT LOOKING AT THIS AGAIN.
Only thing I can say is watching porn for hours on end, I don't see how people can't bust.. It's pretty quick for me on m-amph.. I did tell a girl (I could not RISE to the occasion if you catch my drift) that it was her, not me.. Probably a dick move but fuck it. She claimed to have 'blue walls' which was funny as shit to me. So she rode a half mass till she came, then got off me, and said "I gotta get ready for work" with a big smile. I left, past her roommates sweaty as shit, told them bye, and got nothing but smiles and later bro's.


----------



## mrtohorny:)

I am on it now and reading what the woman wrote mademe horny as hell lol


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Except most those women are men.. lol
I'm wth you ykm

And once again satisfied with my choice to avoid meth use.


----------



## mictea

ive actually urinated in bottles to run an experiment..... using chemicals to extract amphetamines from the urine, then plugN the results


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Why would you ever do that?


----------



## 88James

Urinating in bottles is the story of my life. When ever I get spun I'll spend days in my room pissing in bottles. Usually at the end of a three day binge I'll have two two liters and about ten regular sized bottles filled with piss. Of course I always buy about 4-6 two liter bottles of water before hand. When I do meth I like to stay in my room and not come out at all. I always stay in a guesthouse when binging. All I need is a $7 a night room with an internet connection to have a great time. No bathroom required.


----------



## Zeeman

Snorted speed off a hooker's ass crack, and she snorted some off my cock. 

Done that with coke too. Felt like a rockstar!


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Used to do the same shit off my girls
booty cept opiates and shit


----------



## ykm420

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> Used to do the same shit off my girls
> booty cept opiates and shit


Snorting opana off a broads tits then going to town.. Nothing better broj..


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

ykm420 said:


> Snorting opana off a broads tits then going to town.. Nothing better broj..



Agreed dawg I eat pussies  like a canine bruh 
fuck bitches get high be fly 
420 know whas up

And not literally shit.. haha thats funny man i gotta start reading before I post!


----------



## communista

*Sex, Sensuality, Methamphetamine and FREAKINESS....please share*

Hola...there is some iniformation on Sex and meth all over the forums and the net of course, but I wanted to see if anyone is interested in sharing their more interesting stories of FREAKY or sensual sex while on meth.  My wife and I use meth solely for the purpose of enhancing our love and sexuality sometimes having sex for up to 24 hours plus.  We range from passionate loving sex to extreme fun loving freaky porn type sex during these ''marathons'' as we call them.  A common route of administration for meth is rectally.....and while it is recomended to use a syringe or straw to push the meth in the booty we have found that the FREAKIIEST most sexy way to give it to each other is to first measure out a good dose of meth and place it in our mouths mixing it with copious amounts of salvia and other body fluids,  insert medium size butt plugs, work them for awhile so the arsehole is nice and stretch and gaped then slowly pull it out and spit the meth/saliva in the arse, let it close and then slowly and sensually lick.  Quite a rush and you have almost an instant orgasm.  Any thoughts or is this too freaky for you good ppl? lol


----------



## CrowetheCat

When my boyfriend and I smoke meth, he can last for a lottt longer, and I'm a little more into it. But I gotta admit, I never do anything as freaky as that!


----------



## communista

CrowetheCat said:


> When my boyfriend and I smoke meth, he can last for a lottt longer, and I'm a little more into it. But I gotta admit, I never do anything as freaky as that!



haha...sorry if I shocked you


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

I've done that a lot with my ex, as pills though, meth comes in pills here, some crush and snort em but I prefer the long duration of orally taking them. We'd also add in some MDMA when possible. Once in the middle of a marathon, someone called offering LSD. We had 2 blotters each...bzzzzt never do that lol, you'll both look at each other and be like what the fuck are we doing ololol even if being really mild. But yeah I kinda miss these, better than sitting around jerking off like so many people do.....I admit to have been doing that with Dexedrine...it's like if you're alone it's intolerable not to have some kind of human interaction of any kind, and then these thoughts come around. Did it for 3 days a couple times...not recommended, BDS will follow.

And seriously, have some L-Arginine gelcaps. It's a bit expensive if bought at pharmacies that stock it in their natural products (like 25 dollars for 50 horsegelcaps,and you gotta take 4 at once). Viagra was developed by examining the actions of l-arginine. Don't have viagra for stim dick, it's dangerous as fuck (or the other *nafil drugs) and I hope I don't have to mention, don't have Yohimbine with meth either. Yohimbine is a good meth replacement for the kind of thing you're speaking of (taken alone), a bit hard to find in regular stores though. I recommend L-Arginine for anyone who uses any amphetamine regularly in fact, dexies, adderral, vyvanse...it kills a  lot of the side effects everyone hates.

I never had anything in my ass though...other than booty bumping mdma, you're just being really original here ¬_¬


----------



## Perv_Boj

The most twisted thing I did was chewing and swallowing a small piece of shit .


----------



## ykm420

Well, your user makes sense..Dunno why you're eating shit, but whatever gets you going.. I guess. Big ass titties, phatass (Not my broj, hahahaha) and some thighs will get me going regardless of uppers. Though Sexidrine, BZD's, and mashin' loosies is rad. I'm going to be real here, does anyone else like bush? Not wild crazy shit, but a pizza slice is fanfuckingtastic.
BBBOOOIIIIZZZZEEEEEEEEEE, my snake tongue wayyyy too quick, getcha girls friend and whoever muff-dives the longest is champion! Plus kay for the victor .


----------



## talkindirty

I love fucked up sex stories when I'm spinning!


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Meth doesn't even make me that horny. Booze does though.

With meth I'd rather just sit back, relax and do artwork or something. Boring, I know. I remember the first time I did a fat rail of meth, I was lying in bed with my girlfriend, arm around her at 5 am, and I was so high and spun out and lost in my own thoughts that I barely even knew she was there...


----------



## amir1091

I snorted a few lines of meth in a public bathroom in Rite Aid. I also got a bloody nose, then went up to the pharmacy to pick up my Adderall script.


----------



## the_ketaman

Its a tie between injecting crystals of who knows what that I found on the floor of a train while psychotic and injecting crystals I found on the dirty & disgusting stairs outside a dealers house in a government housing area(basically a projects). Neither gave an effect & thank god I didn't get a dirty hit either time! I was in amp psychosis both times.

I'm sure there's more :-(


----------



## MissVL

I find myself pretty clean on speed, I mean unless I'm out doing something my favourite pastime whilst dinging is to clean, clean and clean the house ;-)
But seriously, I've never had sex that was any better than sober sex on amphetamines because usually the guy I'm with has taken some too and can never stay hard :-/ massive buzzkill


----------



## adrenalinerushes

what the fuck. i'm so grossed out and didn't realize people could be so nasty while using speed. i do it every day and don't even come close to doing any of the nasty shit mentioned here. and not every post here but the ones i'm talking about are the really crazy ones. i'm not even a judgemental person but ummmm.

got on webcam with my friends after doing hot rails and smoking... and showed our boobs to people and made money. that was the last thing i've done that would fit here.


----------



## meth444

I make it a point to do what i want. When I'm high, that's my job. The time is not, cannot be wasted. Keep it down to 1-2 times a week.


----------



## rakketakke

adrenalinerushes said:


> what the fuck. i'm so grossed out and didn't realize people could be so nasty while using speed. i do it every day and don't even come close to doing any of the nasty shit mentioned here. and not every post here but the ones i'm talking about are the really crazy ones. i'm not even a judgemental person but ummmm.
> 
> got on webcam with my friends after doing hot rails and smoking... and showed our boobs to people and made money. that was the last thing i've done that would fit here.



Amphetamine affects the male orgasm heavily.


----------



## AgentPanda

Last week I invited two girls back to my place just for some drinks. One   then led to another and we ended up buying 2 grams of ice. To cut to   the chase an hour later after we picked up the gear, I had one girl   licking and tongue fucking my areshole and the other girl giving me a   blowjob at the same time I was racking line after line after line of  meth.  This went on for 3 nights straight and one of the things I really   enjoyed was when one of the girls had a couple of points in the meth   pipe and spread my arsehole wide open and blew the smoke into it which   made me orgasm for about 30 seconds. The other then grabbed the   crackpipe and smoked about 2 points. She then put an ice cube in her   mouth whilst keeping the smoke in and continued to give me a headjob for   the next 4 hours. The whole 2 days I never fucked either of the girls   but they both knew what edging was. So I edged about 200 times in 3  days  and it was the most enjoyable experienced I've ever had in my  life. I  finaly blew my load right down the back of the girls throat and   surprisingly for the time ever, I blew more cum than Ive ever blown in   my life. Usually on meth nothing comes out for me. So the girls mouth   was completely overflowing with my sperm because I blew so much and she   cumswapped and hooked up with the other girl for about a good 15  minutes  while I watched them. And the greatest thing is that I had my  laptop  setup and filmed the entire thing in 1080p and jack off over it  all the  time!! They have no idea that I did this by the way.

Has anyone else been edged over 100 times on meth or even had meth blown up their arse?


----------



## SluttyPeach

^lmfao I'm dying.

I've never done that but I used to have unprotected sex with strangers in scummy motels. Thankfully I'm clean and childless.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

ohshea said:


> I love this topic! A few things come to mind, including having anal sex for hours until there was anal leakage all over the sheets, this guy wanted me to bite his dick like chew on it because the pain made him feel more sensitive, threesomes for hours, my bf at the time had weird fetishes including sticking kitchen utensils like spatulas in me.
> 
> Also he once tied me up with duct tape and his tweak was sharpening knives so all our knives were super sharp. Well when he went to cut the tape off I flinched and he cut the tip of his finger off and blood was everywhere.  He made me pick up the tip of his finger to look at what I had done to him. Ill never forget the plop of the finger when he dropped it into my hand.
> 
> Also having sex in the dirtiest hotels in town with random smears on the wall and pig shit disgusting showers.
> 
> And then theirs the dirty nonsexual things like picking deep holes in my skin so deep they stunk.
> 
> I quit IV Meth last year thank God.



I'm not surprised all that happened to you while you and the other people were on meth.

I've never used meth and do not want to.


----------



## D's

I was homosexual for like a week, then i sobered up. It was the worst fucking experience I ever had on meth because the dude took advantage of me while I was scooped out. Dudes in prison for the 15 years for manufacturing CM.


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

I'm a MtF tranny by the way, that is, a chick with a dick, so to speak, just for reference.

(1) Got double penetrated by two huge black dudes with like 8" to 9" cocks that seriously messed up my ass for a few days, but after hurting like hell, it turned into this pleasure I cannot even describe. Both came inside me without condoms, and my ass literally took like an hour to be un-stretched from this huge gaping tennis ball sized hole.

(2) Got quasi-spit roasted by a guy and his girlfriend. He fucked me from behind while I ate out his girlfriend. Both came, and I came hands free from the guy fucking me.

(3) Got gang banged by five guys who took turns fucking me and me deep throat gagging and being tit fucked by them. They all came either inside, on, or me swallowing their load. Again, no condoms used.

(4) Was nodding off on some powerful LSD/MDMA combo, bent over my bed doggy style in an underground party. I honestly cannot count the amount of guys who fucked me, I'm not lying when I say when I stood up, literally a litre or two of cum gushed out of my hole and soaked my panties. I guess you know you are a deplorable whore when you reach down and scoop up a handful and swallow it.

(5) Made some money in a really kinky porno where I had three girls dominate me, fuck me with strapons, sit on my face, and slap my dick.

Just to name a few.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

PsychedelicWizard said:


> I'm a MtF tranny by the way, that is, a chick with a dick, so to speak, just for reference.
> 
> (1) Got double penetrated by two huge black dudes with like 8" to 9" cocks that seriously messed up my ass for a few days, but after hurting like hell, it turned into this pleasure I cannot even describe. Both came inside me without condoms, and my ass literally took like an hour to be un-stretched from this huge gaping tennis ball sized hole.
> 
> (2) Got quasi-spit roasted by a guy and his girlfriend. He fucked me from behind while I ate out his girlfriend. Both came, and I came hands free from the guy fucking me.
> 
> (3) Got gang banged by five guys who took turns fucking me and me deep throat gagging and being tit fucked by them. They all came either inside, on, or me swallowing their load. Again, no condoms used.
> 
> (4) Was nodding off on some powerful LSD/MDMA combo, bent over my bed doggy style in an underground party. I honestly cannot count the amount of guys who fucked me, I'm not lying when I say when I stood up, literally a litre or two of cum gushed out of my hole and soaked my panties. I guess you know you are a deplorable whore when you reach down and scoop up a handful and swallow it.
> 
> (5) Made some money in a really kinky porno where I had three girls dominate me, fuck me with strapons, sit on my face, and slap my dick.
> 
> Just to name a few.



Damn that's crazy please post more of your experiences.  Do you usually go to orgies, or sex parties like that? Or do they just happen when you and other people get high?


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Damn that's crazy please post more of your experiences.  Do you usually go to orgies, or sex parties like that? Or do they just happen when you and other people get high?



Haha, it usually just happens when I get high, although I have arranged things from Craigslist and a local orgy-group that meets up multiple times a week. Whenever I post I'm arriving online, a lot more show up.

I don't mean to seem boastful, but I am considered very attractive by the standards of many. I'm in my early 20s, medium-length blonde emo shag hair, green and amber eyes, tongue, belly button, eyebrow, and lip piercings, with lots of make-up (pink cheeks and lipstick, blue eyeliner, and dark feminine eyelashes, and gold nails that are naturally long and strong, with my index and middle fingers cut short to allow fingering), I'm tall, have a skinny feminine build, despite having large biceps and masculine skeletal shoulders, but my face is strangely thin with a long Nordic skull and features), 40c tits and a huge feminine ass, honestly, my proportions are straight out of a porno fantasy, although in reality, it actually is quite taxing to have huge tits, ass, but such a skinny waist, it makes walking a long distance quite a feat, really works your back muscles).

Anyway, I used to be a fat nerdy looking guy with glasses, short brown hair, really nobody would even remotely recognize me if compared, and nobody believes me when I show them pictures of how I looked only a few years ago. Pretty friendly vibes I emanate and such. Just a person really chill with sex, drugs, things most want but are afraid to discuss. It is really weird though when you make a massive body transformation... I still think of myself this fat nerd sometimes, only to look in the mirror and be shocked at seeing a super model looking back, it really sends you on a trip seeing guys and girls checking you out when your frame of mind hasn't changed, but I worked really hard to get where I am... tonnes of walking, stimulants, and hard times, but now it is automatic, I even eat junk food and shit often, don't really have to worry... speed, nicotine, and caffeine combined really turns your metabolism into a beast, and just gives you the ability to walk and lift weights for hours without really feeling fatigued, although who knows what hell I've done to my heart and such, but whatever, only live once, right?

Anyway usually when you are open-minded about these things and people get loose-tongued when high, all you have to do is open the gates and people come rushing in with their secret fantasies, it is really hot to learn people this way... something we all are but nobody talks about in "polite society". Basically I get someone high and find that people are really quite kinky, so many "straight" guys who find out I've got a cock still are completely down, but don't you dare tell anyone that or bring that up infront of their friends! Same with girls... most girls really crave cock and are as horny as guys, but they will always pretend not to be, you have to dig beneath that mask everyone puts on, and once that happens, you get the true person. Nobody is really bad for these fantasies, just repressed, which I reason is why we have wars and injustice in our society (repressed sexuality, desires, dreams, etc)...

Anyway, usually I just randomly meet someone or a few people or a couple, get talking, they get open-minded as I bring up taboo subjects and that is when people just smile and you get this rush of repressed identity come through, people love to open-up, and someone who is a drug-addicted transvestite, who better to? Then it just leads to spontaneous sex. Put on a porno or something, and the girls just touch themselves and the boyfriend plays, then they just get playing with you and bam, there it goes.

It is bizarre. Honestly most my sexual encounters were completely randomly initiated through meeting people at clubs, walking near the ocean, but mostly involving using with people that lead to that. Although in the old days, I'd use apps like Grindr or sites like Craigslist to find people.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

PsychedelicWizard said:


> Haha, it usually just happens when I get high, although I have arranged things from Craigslist and a local orgy-group that meets up multiple times a week. Whenever I post I'm arriving online, a lot more show up.
> 
> I don't mean to seem boastful, but I am considered very attractive by the standards of many. I'm in my early 20s, medium-length blonde emo shag hair, green and amber eyes, tongue, belly button, eyebrow, and lip piercings, with lots of make-up (pink cheeks and lipstick, blue eyeliner, and dark feminine eyelashes, and gold nails that are naturally long and strong, with my index and middle fingers cut short to allow fingering), I'm tall, have a skinny feminine build, despite having large biceps and masculine skeletal shoulders, but my face is strangely thin with a long Nordic skull and features), 40c tits and a huge feminine ass, honestly, my proportions are straight out of a porno fantasy, although in reality, it actually is quite taxing to have huge tits, ass, but such a skinny waist, it makes walking a long distance quite a feat, really works your back muscles).
> 
> Anyway, I used to be a fat nerdy looking guy with glasses, short brown hair, really nobody would even remotely recognize me if compared, and nobody believes me when I show them pictures of how I looked only a few years ago. Pretty friendly vibes I emanate and such. Just a person really chill with sex, drugs, things most want but are afraid to discuss. It is really weird though when you make a massive body transformation... I still think of myself this fat nerd sometimes, only to look in the mirror and be shocked at seeing a super model looking back, it really sends you on a trip seeing guys and girls checking you out when your frame of mind hasn't changed, but I worked really hard to get where I am... tonnes of walking, stimulants, and hard times, but now it is automatic, I even eat junk food and shit often, don't really have to worry... speed, nicotine, and caffeine combined really turns your metabolism into a beast, and just gives you the ability to walk and lift weights for hours without really feeling fatigued, although who knows what hell I've done to my heart and such, but whatever, only live once, right?
> 
> Anyway usually when you are open-minded about these things and people get loose-tongued when high, all you have to do is open the gates and people come rushing in with their secret fantasies, it is really hot to learn people this way... something we all are but nobody talks about in "polite society". Basically I get someone high and find that people are really quite kinky, so many "straight" guys who find out I've got a cock still are completely down, but don't you dare tell anyone that or bring that up infront of their friends! Same with girls... most girls really crave cock and are as horny as guys, but they will always pretend not to be, you have to dig beneath that mask everyone puts on, and once that happens, you get the true person. Nobody is really bad for these fantasies, just repressed, which I reason is why we have wars and injustice in our society (repressed sexuality, desires, dreams, etc)...
> 
> Anyway, usually I just randomly meet someone or a few people or a couple, get talking, they get open-minded as I bring up taboo subjects and that is when people just smile and you get this rush of repressed identity come through, people love to open-up, and someone who is a drug-addicted transvestite, who better to? Then it just leads to spontaneous sex. Put on a porno or something, and the girls just touch themselves and the boyfriend plays, then they just get playing with you and bam, there it goes.
> 
> It is bizarre. Honestly most my sexual encounters were completely randomly initiated through meeting people at clubs, walking near the ocean, but mostly involving using with people that lead to that. Although in the old days, I'd use apps like Grindr or sites like Craigslist to find people.



How did you discover that you were trans?

Did you know you are bisexual before you transitioned or even thought about transitioning? Are you transgender, or a transvestite?

What is the whole PNP scene like? One huge orgy that lasts for days, or weeks until the drugs run out? I've never used meth or had sex while on other drugs besides alcohol which I only did a few times and did not enjoy.

I know gay men who did PNP but they only did this with their partner who got them into parTying, would have sex in public places at night, and some said how when they used meth alone it just made them insanely horny and they would stay up for days and masturbate or take off their clothing in public if they were into exhibitionism.  Others told me how they got into being gang banged by lots of men and got into fisting.

Have you ever done fisting at all? Or had multiple women or men fist you?

What's the craziest thing you ever did sexually? Is there anything you simply will not do?


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> How did you discover that you were trans?



Started out feeling I was bisexual at an early age, but pretty much went into being straight when I actually sought out sex. After spending time discovering that being this way didn't make me happy, I figured I was gay and transformed myself and had my first sexual encounter with a man. Later, I would progress from very masculine to increasingly feminine, then realize I really like the idea of drag and soon it lead to me experimenting with it more-and-more until I went back-and-forth between masculine and feminine, during this process moving from being gay to bisexual, to finally pansexual (which I realized I always was), along with settling for being a "chick with a dick"... that is, feminine cute body and appearance with a huge cock... although some days I'm very submissive and feminine and cute, usually reality has me sometimes still be more masculine and businesslike than I would like to, although I am learning it is ok to just be however now, I'm most happy when I'm ditsy, friendly, and gurly.



> Did you know you are bisexual before you transitioned or even thought about transitioning? Are you transgender, or a transvestite?



Transgender. Got implants but keeping my cock, I'm sort of "Third Gender". Found out I was bi first, then realized I was pansexual, was in denial about it for a long time, trying to be "straight" or "gay".



> What is the whole PNP scene like? One huge orgy that lasts for days, or weeks until the drugs run out? I've never used meth or had sex while on other drugs besides alcohol which I only did a few times and did not enjoy.



It varies heavily depending on the experience or willpower people have that participate. Usually it means some tweakers awkwardly browsing through porn looking for that perfect scene for hours, casually playing with themselves in the fucked up way that meth can make you operate, like a robot repeating the same task over and over, until some shit breaks them out of it, they usually then do something else, or just fondle each other in this same robotic fashion. Also add people getting paranoid and looking out the eyehole at the hotel room throughout this experience, then leaving to "buy smokes" and never coming back.

Now if they are adept and willing at this, it is more like really awesome, fantasy-reality porn scenes come true, like orgies that last hours, sex sessions that take breaks to toke, chill, and continue for days, out in the woods, deepest fetishes and fantasies explored, etc. Basically if it is just a few tweakers that casually lead into sex, usually it is an awkward experience, but if people go into it expecting this, it becomes amazing. Sex really needs to be on everyone's mind before getting high, because it changes the effect drastically. Getting high is not just a chemical reaction, it is also a very much cognitive-driven force that can be altered based on mindset, as they say, "Set and Setting".

Personally each drug has varying sexual potential, in my opinion. Cocaine is by far my favorite drug for getting penetrated, as the anesthetic element of it numbs the anus down enough that getting penetrated isn't as overwhelming, and also adds a nice euphoria for having the confidence to say things you want to say like "oh yeah harder you dirty pig" or "yeah use me like the cheap whore I am", etc, whereas without drugs, you might just moan softly and be embarrassed. Cocaine though is usually terrible for penetrating, as it leads to not being able to cum or get erect as easily. 

GHB is probably the best type of drug for penetrating or topping, as it really loosens someone up to get a real massive hardon and the confidence to really be more aggressive, but meth is still the prime choice for fucking if you are able to direct it properly. Meth interestingly enough at moderate to high doses, does not cause you to not be able to cum or get erect, in fact, it can often lead to raging erections like viagra that are difficult to put down, and cumming on meth is mind-blowing, cumming on meth getting fucked is way too much stimulation, there's literally too much pleasure for me, but for topping, it is perfect.

Actually a lot of erectile dysfunction and difficulties orgasming are 100% psychological, even though drugs are often blamed with bullshit words like "vasoconstrictor". The reality is most people are sexually repressed and are too afraid to perform properly. Drugs just reinforce this fear if you channel it, but if you get comfortable, they certainly enhance it. I've also had really bizarre contradictory reports and personal experiences... MDMA leading to the inability to get hard for one person, lead to another being unable to get soft, one wants to just cuddle on it, the other wants to fuck like dogs in heat.

LSD, weed, Zinc, Copper, Iron, and Kava Kava was probably the most intense combo though that I had... lead to insane closed-eye visuals, saw actual porn of fairies getting fucked and stuff, and saw it on the walls, in 3D space, incredible, but it takes a certain level of discipline to be able to muster hallucinogens sexually, you gotta get very comfortable with sexuality first, otherwise they will ruin it, but if you do, man the sex is literally out of this world!

So anyway the PNP scene involving me is either meeting others who know how it works, discussing what you are both into, and going at it like we are installing a new internet connection, otherwise, it is someone new, and I teach them the ropes (which is always nice, really people love having a warm teacher, there's not a lot of good sexual teachers out there). If I am bringing someone new into it, I literally play doctor and ask if they have any health problems, taking medications, etc, before giving drugs, and I monitor the dosages so they have just a great time (too easy for newcomers to want to overindulge and panic).

Usually I like to chill with someone and like go walking outside, listen to some music and have an open-hearted conversation so they feel at home, then bring sex on. Cuts the nervousness out of it and leads to friendships, not just "wham, bam, thank you mam" (which gets REALLY cold and empty fast!).



> I know gay men who did PNP but they only did this with their partner who got them into parTying, would have sex in public places at night, and some said how when they used meth alone it just made them insanely horny and they would stay up for days and masturbate or take off their clothing in public if they were into exhibitionism.  Others told me how they got into being gang banged by lots of men and got into fisting.



Yeah it opens doors and adds a lot of pleasure if done well.



> Have you ever done fisting at all? Or had multiple women or men fist you?



Strangely, I haven't. To me it is just too much stretching, taken a horse-cock dildo that was 14" inches long and thick like a baseball bat, which is close, but I try to avoid these types of penetrations as it leads to problems if not careful, got a hemmorhoid or abcess once which made me incapacitated for like a month, horrible pain and experience, later learned that it is extremely important to keep your hole clean (not with just toilet paper, baby wipes with ALOE + Vitamin E are the best), use lots of lube, but also put moisturize in your ass AFTER sex (really prevents this problem 100%, haven't had it since), and finally, lots of fibre and squatting over toilet instead of sitting for a long time (quicker the better).

You'd be amazed though how many guys just try to shove it in without lube or condoms, so reckless and stupid. Then it hurts and people stop bottoming. You need lots of lube, go in real slow (till it stretches), then pound away.



> What's the craziest thing you ever did sexually? Is there anything you simply will not do?



Easily the animal encounter. Won't do children, although teenagers of questionable legal age I think I might have already (but don't really have the same moral outrage people do, to me teenagers are usually the most sexually-charged people around, a real crime to deny them this, IMO, but as a young adult it is different, still, there's an obvious time when someone stops being a kid and is eager and exploring as a teenager to young adult, you just know, I guess that's why the age of consent is 14 to 18 depending on countries, I personally think 13 is the minimum age someone is ready for sex on a physical level, for some they aren't physically ready till 18, but usually around 16, as for mentally, I'd say some are ready at 14, others 24, usually around 16 though, I'd say it should be 16 for age of consent, but it really seriously varies, I've seen people who I thought were 25 by the way they acted who were 15, and others who are 28 and appear as 17, everyone is vastly different, and many people are like 40, 50, or 60, and are super sexually/mentally immature, it really is a case-by-case basis...)

Have also done public sex, BDSM (candlewax, whipping, ruined/teasing orgasms, rough oral/anal/vaginal fucking/facesitting, spanking, tied-up, verbal abuse, etc), sex with a really old guy in his 70s (also jerked off for an old lady who smoked some weed from a pipe with two friends, really fucked up situation, jerking off for grandma and friends to watch, but they really enjoyed it and you realize that once again, age is just a number and ageism is worse than racism or sexism in how it is accepted), been filmed, pissed on and pissed on others.

I also won't touch scat, vomit, corpses, insects, any kind of gore or violence that's not like minor stuff that heals fast. Also wouldn't outright rape anyone, although have been in forced sex that was asked for and seemed like rape, but was just an act like BDSM (with a safeword, you can arrange it, seen a girl go for a walk at night in the woods in bra and thong, to have a group of masked guys she doesn't know jump out at her and grab her, forcing her down and rough fucking her and all cumming all or in her and leaving her tied up for the night, only one of the guys she knew, the rest were strangers, strange how many women have this rape fetish and is indeed the first time they have ever orgasmed before, my theory is that just like in the wild, there's something animalistic that unleashes in a woman's brain as they are chased down, forced, fucked, and they can finally submit, letting go of all guilt or shame or fear, totally able to enjoy it)...

So I am ethical and love everyone, never would want to hurt people.


----------



## Voyager3

Sigh... I must be doing something wrong here? Or right perhaps? Whatever, a good thirty years of heavy speeding have never resulted in anything like the shameful, embarrassing and humiliating (for me, another party or both) experiences resulting from alcohol. If anything it makes me more careful, considerate and respectful... even 'sensible'... perhaps I've not been taking enough? Or maybe not with the right people... yes, it has to be that!


----------



## robert_smith_86

Dirtist thing ive done is have a drug fuelled orgy .I emptyied my ass into 2 girls mouths. I watched as they shit in their pants the piss soaking their legs. I got given a double blowjob deepthroating the so deep they threw up on my cock


----------



## Venrak

cyberius said:


> Oh my god I could go on and on about the lonely sexual adventures on stimulants... But methamphetamine is definitely the number 1 most hardcore sex drug available. I was watching some normal porn and I was thinking "hey I have meth and I've never tried it before, why not try it now". So I cut 2 big lines (probably 75-100mg each...) and snorted one with each nostril. I kid you not, 5 minutes later I was running around the house with 4 fingers up my ass covered in olive oil and shampoo, on a light speed crusade to find the perfect thing to shove up my ass. I eventually ended up shoving a whole water bottle up my ass while is was filled with water. When I came down my whole upper and lower back hurt like crazy and when I was walking funny for the next week I would just tell people I was working out too much... I guess that's partly true...
> 
> Here's just some advice you should all take. Don't do massive doses of ice, _*especially*_ when you're alone and horny



Oh fuck, I laughed reading that because I know the struggle! 

"...I can totally take that baseball bat."

"Fuck! I guess they really mean for external use only...enema time!"

This thread makes me feel not so alone, I love you guys.

To everybody else who doesn't get it...you don't get it.


----------



## ovo1024

PsychedelicWizard said:


> I'm a MtF tranny by the way, that is, a chick with a dick, so to speak, just for reference.
> 
> (1) Got double penetrated by two huge black dudes with like 8" to 9" cocks that seriously messed up my ass for a few days, but after hurting like hell, it turned into this pleasure I cannot even describe. Both came inside me without condoms, and my ass literally took like an hour to be un-stretched from this huge gaping tennis ball sized hole.
> 
> (2) Got quasi-spit roasted by a guy and his girlfriend. He fucked me from behind while I ate out his girlfriend. Both came, and I came hands free from the guy fucking me.
> 
> (3) Got gang banged by five guys who took turns fucking me and me deep throat gagging and being tit fucked by them. They all came either inside, on, or me swallowing their load. Again, no condoms used.
> 
> (4) Was nodding off on some powerful LSD/MDMA combo, bent over my bed doggy style in an underground party. I honestly cannot count the amount of guys who fucked me, I'm not lying when I say when I stood up, literally a litre or two of cum gushed out of my hole and soaked my panties. I guess you know you are a deplorable whore when you reach down and scoop up a handful and swallow it.
> 
> (5) Made some money in a really kinky porno where I had three girls dominate me, fuck me with strapons, sit on my face, and slap my dick.
> 
> Just to name a few.


I'm sorry but you're one of the nastiest/weirdest people on this planet. I about threw up when reading your post.


----------



## msmdtweek

I was living with my best friend and I wasn't working and she just lost her job but wanted to have our shit and pay rent so she called her mom who lived outta state and told her she went to the doctor and he told her she was positive for HIV and the treatments she needed were $800.00 a month, so for the next year we didn't pay any rent and were high as fuck. Two years later at a family function when we had been drinking we told her mom the truth ,upon hearing it her mom all of a sudden out of nowhere like double bitch slapped us both in the face at the same time, wtf?


----------



## PerfectDisguise

AgentPanda said:


> Last week I invited two girls back to my place just for some drinks. One   then led to another and we ended up buying 2 grams of ice. To cut to   the chase an hour later after we picked up the gear, I had one girl   licking and tongue fucking my areshole and the other girl giving me a   blowjob at the same time I was racking line after line after line of  meth.  This went on for 3 nights straight and one of the things I really   enjoyed was when one of the girls had a couple of points in the meth   pipe and spread my arsehole wide open and blew the smoke into it which   made me orgasm for about 30 seconds. The other then grabbed the   crackpipe and smoked about 2 points. She then put an ice cube in her   mouth whilst keeping the smoke in and continued to give me a headjob for   the next 4 hours. The whole 2 days I never fucked either of the girls   but they both knew what edging was. So I edged about 200 times in 3  days  and it was the most enjoyable experienced I've ever had in my  life. I  finaly blew my load right down the back of the girls throat and   surprisingly for the time ever, I blew more cum than Ive ever blown in   my life. Usually on meth nothing comes out for me. So the girls mouth   was completely overflowing with my sperm because I blew so much and she   cumswapped and hooked up with the other girl for about a good 15  minutes  while I watched them. And the greatest thing is that I had my  laptop  setup and filmed the entire thing in 1080p and jack off over it  all the  time!! They have no idea that I did this by the way.
> 
> Has anyone else been edged over 100 times on meth or even had meth blown up their arse?



lmao.


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

say what you want to about heroin addicts, but the worst we do is nod off mid sentence in our cherios and come to thinking we are in a different conversation, whilst you sick fucks are basically getting posessed by sex demons. this reminds me of the time in fear and loathing where HST is watching this propaganda film and it is like "his pants are crusted with semen from constantly jacking off when he cant find a rape victim." and then hlooks down and sees dried cum on his pants.


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

I guess I may as well tell my own sordid stories about meth and uppers. Worst thing I did was, me and this mate I'd known since a kid were drinking with this goth girl who liked him. we both have long hair and muscles and so these goth girls fall in love with us all the time. We started to rail some Dexedrine, and next thing I know this chick has started kissing my friend. well, he pulled out her titties and she didn't balk with me there, being a whore of course. So then they made out a bit and i railed some lines, and next thing i know chickie has taken out my friend's wang and is giving it the suck. Well, eventually he stood up and she said out loud "I want you to fuck me" and matey says, "Only if you fuck him to" being a true pal.

then we took her outside and walked to a nearby french school to escape the shadow people following us, pulled her up on this french school and proceeded to take turns fucking her and her sucking us off right out in the open on top of a school. We did high fives over her as we tagged her, laughing about it. no condoms and she did us both.

i've decided that nodding off over my breakfast cup of tea is preferrable these days, however.


----------



## SluttyPeach

rokkinrollaa6 said:


> I guess I may as well tell my own sordid stories about meth and uppers. Worst thing I did was, me and this mate I'd known since a kid were drinking with this goth girl who liked him. we both have long hair and muscles and so these goth girls fall in love with us all the time. We started to rail some Dexedrine, and next thing I know this chick has started kissing my friend. well, he pulled out her titties and she didn't balk with me there, being a whore of course. So then they made out a bit and i railed some lines, and next thing i know chickie has taken out my friend's wang and is giving it the suck. Well, eventually he stood up and she said out loud "I want you to fuck me" and matey says, "Only if you fuck him to" being a true pal.
> 
> then we took her outside and walked to a nearby french school to escape the shadow people following us, pulled her up on this french school and proceeded to take turns fucking her and her sucking us off right out in the open on top of a school. We did high fives over her as we tagged her, laughing about it. no condoms and she did us both.
> 
> i've decided that nodding off over my breakfast cup of tea is preferrable these days, however.



Hmm.. Do I know you?? Lol jk! 

I did something terrible today but that's what happens when I do meth.. Dammit lol

There's this crazy asshole who lives in our neighborhood, I'd say he's in his 60s. Anyway hes a nasty pervert rapist.

My aunt and uncle came to visit from Florida so my mom and her go outside in their bikinis to sunbathe and this fucker is stooping behind the furniture on his porch just spankin the hell out of his cock. 
I had been snorting shitty crank all day and it pissed me off. He's got these stupid lamp things on his porch from when he had a wife but she left him because he tried to rape his daughter cause hes a fucking piece of shit.

Well I decided to fuck with him. I grabbed my brothers pellet gun and shot out his lamps LMAO he freaked out and jumped up no pants on and ran into the house. They are still talking about it, my mom and aunt. They're saying "wonder who did that?" Lol I heard then laughing the whole time. His ol wrinkly dick looked gross and stupid just like he is. Ahh... What I wouldn't give to have recorded that. They still don't know it was me


----------



## indiguy6969

Plenty to choose from in my life. But I'll narrow it down to...

-participating in interracial web cam shows when I was 19 with dead sexy 26yo athletic blk man with a 9" cock. Many of men beat off watching my little boyish bodied white ass get pounded by bbc and my cute face getting covered in jizz. I would spend hours and whole weekends naked fucking myself with dildos when he wasn't fucking me and told him that if any of his customers wanted to fuck me they could. But he kept me to himself.

- running through multiple men in a day to weekend period of time. Usually 3-5 guys in 12-24 hours at bath houses.


----------



## ykm420

I masturbated to Katrina Jade before.. I'm an animal.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

ykm420 said:


> I masturbated to Katrina Jade before.. I'm an animal.



I'd hit it with out the amp.. 

Musta missed something lol


----------



## SirTophamHat

He must be joking :D


----------



## ykm420

She's too damn fine, lol.. Who you dudes think the hottest pr0nstar is? I used to think Amy Reid, now she looks like a coked out mess.


----------



## SirTophamHat

I liked Veronika Raquel for the short time she was active.

I don't think she's hot but Tanner Mayes looks like Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

indiguy6969 said:


> Plenty to choose from in my life. But I'll narrow it down to...
> 
> -participating in interracial web cam shows when I was 19 with dead sexy 26yo athletic blk man with a 9" cock. Many of men beat off watching my little boyish bodied white ass get pounded by bbc and my cute face getting covered in jizz. I would spend hours and whole weekends naked fucking myself with dildos when he wasn't fucking me and told him that if any of his customers wanted to fuck me they could. But he kept me to himself.
> 
> - running through multiple men in a day to weekend period of time. Usually 3-5 guys in 12-24 hours at bath houses.



Were those men who you had sex with at the bath house also on meth?


----------



## life_drugs_peace

shooters


----------



## ykm420

SirTophamHat said:


> I don't think she's hot but Tanner Mayes looks like Jennifer Lawrence.






I'm just assuming Methamphetamine + Alprazolam + Booze.. This slut is crazy.


----------



## SirTophamHat

That was hilarious thank you for sharing.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

ykm420 said:


> She's too damn fine, lol.. Who you dudes think the hottest pr0nstar is? I used to think Amy Reid, now she looks like a coked out mess.



Carter cruise!!!! 

Check that shit Bitch is bad an a freak


----------



## ykm420

Ayyyyy, Carter fine no *DOUBT*! Lily love, check her out, bad bitch.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

ykm420 said:


> I'm just assuming Methamphetamine + Alprazolam + Booze.. This slut is crazy.



That tica is loca!!! I would not be surprised if she's on all sort of drugs since she does porn and sex for pay.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanner_Mayes


----------



## realtalkloc

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> That tica is loca!!! I would not be surprised if she's on all sort of drugs since she does porn and sex fir pay



Would you fuck her?


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

realtalkloc said:


> Would you fuck her?



When she was just starting out in porn, had a nice body, face, and teeth, had not been with lots of men or women yet and was still tight, and was not using meth yes but I would wear a condom.


----------



## realtalkloc

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> When she was just starting out in porn, had a nice body, face, and teeth, had not been with lots of men or women yet and was still tight, and was not using meth yes *but I would wear a condom*.



good answer


----------



## manboychef

double bagged.


----------



## SOuthernboi

Shit red heads are honored and revered like a unicorn in the Southern US. Nothing better than a pretty redhead


----------



## Soulgasm

I'm usually on a fuck ton of benzos when I do meth so..... Erectile dysfunction?


----------



## SexyTweakerBitch

I used to sleep around a lot either with dealers or hardcore tweakers  basically guys who always had dope.  They had to be atleast somewhat  attractive as well otherwise I just blazed their shit and bounced. Sometimes I would make guys I weren't attracted to believe they will eventually get in my pants if they continue to get me high lol.  I fucked for dope a few  times when I was really desperate but most of the time I didn't need  to.  The dirtiest thing I did was let this big drug dealer in my town  and his 4 friends run a train on me.  Yeah that's right a gang bang  train in a ghetto motel while I was focused on nothing but the pipe.   They were all thugged out gangsta Hispanic guys too by the way.  On top  of that I was the only one hitting the pipe, they were all just drinking  and smoking blunts and I was the only crackhead smoking crystal fucking  meth bowl after bowl lol.  I think part of the reason why I let this go  down was because the dope he had was strongest shit I ever smoked in my  life.  I was too strung out to give a shit what what was happening.


----------



## SOuthernboi

Wow, I am crying I am laughing so hard


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

SexyTweakerBitch said:


> I used to sleep around a lot either with dealers or hardcore tweakers  basically guys who always had dope.  They had to be atleast somewhat  attractive as well otherwise I just blazed their shit and bounced. Sometimes I would make guys I weren't attracted to believe they will eventually get in my pants if they continue to get me high lol.  I fucked for dope a few  times when I was really desperate but most of the time I didn't need  to.  The dirtiest thing I did was let this big drug dealer in my town  and his 4 friends run a train on me.  Yeah that's right a gang bang  train in a ghetto motel while I was focused on nothing but the pipe.   They were all thugged out gangsta Hispanic guys too by the way.  On top  of that I was the only one hitting the pipe, they were all just drinking  and smoking blunts and I was the only crackhead smoking crystal fucking  meth bowl after bowl lol.  I think part of the reason why I let this go  down was because the dope he had was strongest shit I ever smoked in my  life.  I was too strung out to give a shit what what was happening.



Do you get tested for stds?
Prolly a good idea..

Also not to pass judgment, but your health and body is prolly worth more then a couple hits of dope...


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Ah yes, the old "you'll get in my pants eventually if you keep getting me high" routine. Only true suckers fall for that BS


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Hahaaaaa that's too true burnt, that or you must be cool with being majorly "friend zoned"


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Sexytweakerbitch described a fantasy of mine...while not on meth. That's how dirty I am...would skip the shady hotel tho,lol.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> Hahaaaaa that's too true burnt, that or you must be cool with being majorly "friend zoned"



I mean don't get me wrong, nothing wrong with being friends with the opposite sex, nothing wrong with being generous either. But fronting some girl perfectly good dope just cuz she bats her eyes at you is pathetic.I've never done that when I was on the other side of the buyer/supplier relationship, not even with girls I was very attracted to. As a wise and learned scholar once said: cash rules everything around me...cream, gets the money...dollah dollah bills y'all.  (I believe that's in the bible)

Plus the kinds of girls I like to fuck with aren't dope whores, generally speaking. No offense to "sexytweakerbitch", I'm sure she's a lovely person.


----------



## OzzBozz

SexyTweakerBitch said:


> I used to sleep around a lot either with dealers or hardcore tweakers  basically guys who always had dope.  They had to be atleast somewhat  attractive as well otherwise I just blazed their shit and bounced. Sometimes I would make guys I weren't attracted to believe they will eventually get in my pants if they continue to get me high lol.  I fucked for dope a few  times when I was really desperate but most of the time I didn't need  to.  The dirtiest thing I did was let this big drug dealer in my town  and his 4 friends run a train on me.  Yeah that's right a gang bang  train in a ghetto motel while I was focused on nothing but the pipe.   They were all thugged out gangsta Hispanic guys too by the way.  On top  of that I was the only one hitting the pipe, they were all just drinking  and smoking blunts and I was the only crackhead smoking crystal fucking  meth bowl after bowl lol.  I think part of the reason why I let this go  down was because the dope he had was strongest shit I ever smoked in my  life.  I was too strung out to give a shit what what was happening.



we appreciate your honesty


----------



## bryankoen71

Hi there my bf and I use meth but for some reason he gets very horney and I don't not even a bit any advice or help thanks


----------



## bryankoen71

*how to get hornet on meth??????*

Any advice what I don't get Horney on meth when bf gets EXTREMELY HORNEY  thanks


----------



## bryankoen71

Why don't I get hornet on meth when bf is climbing the walls with his horny state


----------



## belligerent drunk

Burnt Offerings said:


> I mean don't get me wrong, nothing wrong with being friends with the opposite sex, nothing wrong with being generous either. But fronting some girl perfectly good dope just cuz she bats her eyes at you is pathetic.I've never done that when I was on the other side of the buyer/supplier relationship, not even with girls I was very attracted to. *As a wise and learned scholar once said: cash rules everything around me...cream, gets the money...dollah dollah bills y'all*.  (I believe that's in the bible)
> 
> Plus the kinds of girls I like to fuck with aren't dope whores, generally speaking. No offense to "sexytweakerbitch", I'm sure she's a lovely person.



I'm fairly certain it was Jesus himself who said that.


----------



## truebluedisciple74

Okay I just read through a few other replies and they were pretty intense, may i say bravo. But my own personal experience takes place at the time i was living with a good life long friend of mine. One night after a week or so of smoking good marijuana every day i went out to another friends and tried some of his own cooked Lithium based Methamphetamine. So the night goes on And we sit around somewhat conversating when the time came and I left to go back home. When i arrived at my friends house I soon found out he fell asleep, and I would spend another slightly cold night at the park until he awoke early morning before class and i could re enter the house. So anyways, about 4 tweaking hours later at the park i chose to sit and wait, i decided to enter the bathroom and proceed to masturbate intensely until I finally ejaculated into some tissue paper. I wish I could make this story longer and slightly more interesting but that's all folks!
Be Safe and Enjoy!


----------



## motiv311

^ woah thats it? 


i have a similar one , on a drive back from vegas to san diego , I started watching porno on my cell phone... and then masterbating, not just once, but 2-3 times.... all well driving, my compulsion was too strong,.. two big rig trucks honked their horns at me cause they saw me jerking it at like 3 am on the I-15 , i could see them laughing hysterically at me ..... anyways, i drove off the road not once, but twice, while my dick was out and i wasn't paying attention to the raod


----------



## dookiehowser

This is why you never put any hint of your real name on any forum, lol:


I've dated plenty of women but I'm also bi-sexual.  I have a thing for certain types of men but only while dressed as a woman.  Meth/Amphetamines exacerbates this attraction 10-fold.  This is the only forum and the only place I've admitted to doing this, so enjoy.

I'm quite attracted to chubby older men who are borderline straight.  And there are plenty of them that like a guy that is willing to please them while dressed in women's lingerie.  Luckily, even though my facial features are a bit masculine I am very good with clothing and makeup and can easily pass as a woman in public.  I've met up with probably around 30-40 men through the personal ads after hitting the pipe and had my brains screwed out by most of them.  I'll admit, in the excitement of it all I wanted them to cum inside me and plenty of them did which made me all the more turned on. I try to find the most dominant men possible that will be able to throw me around and make me do what they want.  I've been doing this for 10 years.  Mostly they like the fact that my skin is so smooth, I have a bubblebutt and I look very convincing dressed as a female.  I suppose I better find a new world view since I'm hitting my 30's.

 I thought alot about that lately and got tested for STD's and luckily came out negative for everything (including HIV).  

I've questioned whether I'm gay or even gender dysphoric at times but when the high wears off I feel like a normal, mostly heterosexual male who enjoys sex with women.

So there you go.  I suppose all that is the most fucked I've been while high.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

dookiehowser said:


> This is why you never put any hint of your real name on any forum, lol:
> 
> 
> I've dated plenty of women but I'm also bi-sexual.  I have a thing for certain types of men but only while dressed as a woman.  Meth/Amphetamines exacerbates this attraction 10-fold.  This is the only forum and the only place I've admitted to doing this, so enjoy.
> 
> I'm quite attracted to chubby older men who are borderline straight.  And there are plenty of them that like a guy that is willing to please them while dressed in women's lingerie.  Luckily, even though my facial features are a bit masculine I am very good with clothing and makeup and can easily pass as a woman in public.  I've met up with probably around 30-40 men through the personal ads after hitting the pipe and had my brains screwed out by most of them.  I'll admit, in the excitement of it all I wanted them to cum inside me and plenty of them did which made me all the more turned on. I try to find the most dominant men possible that will be able to throw me around and make me do what they want.  I've been doing this for 10 years.  Mostly they like the fact that my skin is so smooth, I have a bubblebutt and I look very convincing dressed as a female.  I suppose I better find a new world view since I'm hitting my 30's.
> 
> I thought alot about that lately and got tested for STD's and luckily came out negative for everything (including HIV).
> 
> I've questioned whether I'm gay or even gender dysphoric at times but when the high wears off I feel like a normal, mostly heterosexual male who enjoys sex with women.
> 
> So there you go.  I suppose all that is the most fucked I've been while high.



Damn, you are very lucky you are HIV- and do not have any other STDs.

I've never used meth and when I was prescribed Adderall or Dexedrine I once took 15mg of it and watched a video on VHS of Peter North bone an attractive blond woman and pleasured myself.  All the other times I took the Adderall/Dexedrine as prescribed I never would get horny on it.


----------



## Jpinkman88

I'm very happy I found this thread because lemme tell you, meth has made me Hornier than I ever could be. And I find myself open to trying things that I wouldn't ever sober or even drunk. 
Besides doing things like watching porn on my phone for 4-6 hours, it's the extreme content of the porn I eventually would watch to get off. I started with regular porn, then I found I liked amateur  stuff, then got curious and started watching voyeur vids, like spy cams in dressing rooms. And then got more interested in that, and started watching videos of chick's peeing, but only if it was spycam... that stuff got too boring and I started basically looking for anything that was extreme and seemed like it was dangerous to watch. By the end of a crazy long masterbaton session I'd be watching videos from like India and Africa and Brazil of women being raped and stripped in public and things like that... pretty bad shit.

THAT'S NOT ALL, also the WAYS that I would master bate got pretty experimental. I must say I highly suggest the "fifi" using a rubber glove some lube/lotion and a towel or something.  a whole lot different than ur hand. I also experimented with prostate milking, so basically I'd be whacking it with one hand, finger in a condom up my assn with the other hand. It feels sooooo good when u get used to it... I even have talked with gay guys about hooking up on meth... AND I'M STRAIGHT 

METH makes u, a different type of animal...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Sounds straight... ^^^


----------



## yacob

holy fuck i love this thread, some of you guys are incredibly disgusting excuses for human beings and i cant thank you enough lol. 

damn everybody gets really fuckin horny on this stuff, i literally just dont feel so much as a tingle down there. the only thing related to the sexy side to report is that my testicles are very paranoid, its like they cant get up there and shrink enough


----------



## Burnt Offerings

yeah meth stories are a lot more entertaining than yet another opiate-based sob story, I'll give 'em that 

That post about driving down the road jerking off literally made me LOL


----------



## Treefa

Goddamn I hate recreational users...you people don't have anything better to spend your time on then nasty sex stuff??
No wonder America is in the shitter...

It's just that WE ONLY GET 1 LIFE, YOU CAN WATCH PORN WHEN YOUR DEAD, FOR ETERNITY BRO..! 
Damn..


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Treefa said:


> Goddamn I hate recreational users...you people don't have anything better to spend your time on then nasty sex stuff??
> No wonder America is in the shitter...
> 
> It's just that WE ONLY GET 1 LIFE, YOU CAN WATCH PORN WHEN YOUR DEAD, FOR ETERNITY BRO..!
> Damn..



Any reason you feel the need to come on a drugs forum an rag on recreational drug users?

Seems pointless to say the least.


----------



## Soulgasm

^^ also, pretty sure you can't watch porn when you're dead. You must have Peculiar religious beliefs my man...


----------



## belligerent drunk

Treefa said:


> Goddamn I hate recreational users...you people don't have anything better to spend your time on then nasty sex stuff??
> No wonder America is in the shitter...
> 
> It's just that *WE ONLY GET 1 LIFE*, YOU CAN WATCH PORN WHEN YOUR DEAD, FOR ETERNITY BRO..!
> Damn..



Yeah and some choose to waste that life posting angry, pointless comments without any logic in them. I pity people like you.


----------



## johndoe7044

*Meth and anal*

Meth dosage takes me directly to porn and sex toys. Hours and hours of it. And become fixated with Shemale porn. Hours looking at sex toys ordering sex toys. I'm a male I do not want another male but while high there is a good chance I would take the ass fuck. 
Been reading about other straight males having some similar fantasy or went for the m4m


----------



## Lylawinesnob

I don't really either, Although, I am pretty sure that is because guys get all crazy. I was partying one night with Dude and he said. Im taking off my pants, will you take yours off? WTF lol
Another guy stripped down naked and started masturbating while I was reading him a chapter of my book. Its... Non Fiction. A politically incendiary novel, not hot at all. How in the world do they get there? All I know is that turning around and seeing that made me never want to fuck again


----------



## prodryvur

amir1091 said:


> I snorted a few lines of meth in a public bathroom in Rite Aid. I also got a bloody nose, then went up to the pharmacy to pick up my Adderall script.



Does Adderall make girls get wet?


----------



## astrid1982

lmao


----------



## namnoc16

Lylawinesnob said:


> I don't really either, Although, I am pretty sure that is because guys get all crazy. I was partying one night with Dude and he said. Im taking off my pants, will you take yours off? WTF lol
> Another guy stripped down naked and started masturbating while I was reading him a chapter of my book. Its... Non Fiction. A politically incendiary novel, not hot at all. How in the world do they get there? All I know is that turning around and seeing that made me never want to fuck again


 Are you kidding me, I smell a tuna sandwhich and I get hard!


----------



## 20021981

Masturbated for hours, took pics of myself and my vibrator for my husband. 
Oh, and cleaning the drain of my dishwasher. Ugh.


----------



## DenCougar

I gave a guy I barely knew a blow job at an afterparty. In front of 10 other people. It was videoed and sent around snapchat.


----------



## girldani2015

Everything is dirty as possible when you speeding and stuck on sex.


----------



## Philosoraptor

Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Waydo

Amazing xx


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Jpinkman88 said:


> I'm very happy I found this thread because lemme tell you, meth has made me Hornier than I ever could be. And I find myself open to trying things that I wouldn't ever sober or even drunk.
> Besides doing things like watching porn on my phone for 4-6 hours, it's the extreme content of the porn I eventually would watch to get off. I started with regular porn, then I found I liked amateur  stuff, then got curious and started watching voyeur vids, like spy cams in dressing rooms. And then got more interested in that, and started watching videos of chick's peeing, but only if it was spycam... that stuff got too boring and I started basically looking for anything that was extreme and seemed like it was dangerous to watch. By the end of a crazy long masterbaton session I'd be watching videos from like India and Africa and Brazil of women being raped and stripped in public and things like that... pretty bad shit.
> 
> THAT'S NOT ALL, also the WAYS that I would master bate got pretty experimental. I must say I highly suggest the "fifi" using a rubber glove some lube/lotion and a towel or something.  a whole lot different than ur hand. I also experimented with prostate milking, so basically I'd be whacking it with one hand, finger in a condom up my assn with the other hand. It feels sooooo good when u get used to it... I even have talked with gay guys about hooking up on meth... AND I'M STRAIGHT
> 
> METH makes u, a different type of animal...



I'm not surprised you found those videos of people being raped on the dark net.


----------



## Curtage82

Just read through here and i had to comment on the redheads discussion. I've been with 4 redheads that were as hot as a redhead could be, considering they do not fall on the normal 0-10 rating system.  Most amazing crazy intense sex with all 4. Two were "Squirters!" Now the positive well outweighed the negative but every one of these girls ended up going in to crazy stalker mode. I found myself tolerating a lot more than normal because how great my time with them between 2-4am always was. I normally end things in a way that doesn't make things awkward or turn ex's into cock blocks but i ended up running for dear life from all these freckled knuckled crazies. Was it coincidence it ended the same with all 4, or maybe the way my personality is  opposite of them in every way except sexually.


----------



## the_ketaman

This thread makes me really sad because I've done some fucked up things on me that. 

I've beat people up, verbally abused people, intimidated and bullied people, stolen things, been arrested, had unprotected sex with randoms, threw a used needle(once and I've felt guilty the whole 6 years since, it was far into bushes though, still not good) into some bushes. Bad personal hygiene. 

I have caused family grief, I've almost been a sex addict. I'm sure there's a lot more but I've been clean from me that for at least 3 months thank god!


----------



## psy_fairee

As far as kink goes I'm pretty adventurous and have a high sex drive anyway but shard just makes my whole body practically ache for sex and the dirtier the better hehe. My bf is the same and when we have an all nighter it consists of laying in bed, endless porn videos playing on the tv and just alternating between doing the dirtiest things to eachother, smoking ciggarettes and puffing.

By the time the sun comes up I am drenched in sweat and cum (mine and his), my legs are so sore from cumming they are cramping and I'm dizzy from fatigue and dehydration. 
Our sheets are soaked in puddles of my cum where he made me squirt allover him and sometimes I discover small bruises left on my body (mostly my ass and legs as we love BDSM).
The room is disgusting.
The floor is covered in a mix of dirty clothes, various used sex toys and ciggarette butts and the whole room reeks of cum and sweat. 
People who say they love the smell of sex have obviously never smelt a room where two tweakers have gone crazy on eachother all night lol.

Tbh I think I just become a dirty person in general when Im on a binge.  
Hygiene and nutrition goes out the window and sometimes I'll do pretty extreme things to avoid having to leave the house.  For example if I run out of smokes I will sift through the ashtray and smoke whatever is left on the butts from the previous night.


----------



## TheMagicCoder




----------



## SmokingAces

Back when i was more of a cunt, and more of a shagger. I shagged one girl, then she left, then i shagged her mate on the couch downstairs. her mate wasnt as nice so i made her just sit there and wait for me to jizz on her face basically. There were a couple of other cunts still vegetabled in the room trying to sleep aswell. Here's me shagged one bird in mates bed, and wanked on anothers face on his couch. All in the space of a few hours. Good times!


----------



## LucidSDreamr

The best post was the one where the guy injured his penis from masturbating too much and the girlfriend was trying to stop him the whole time. now he needs 800 dollars a month physical therapy.   I'm sorry for a laughing at an injury but the way that it was written made me spit out my drink all over the computer. 

The stories of injecting random white shit on the floor are pretty dirty too.   

this is a great thread.


----------



## afriendoftina

I've done pretty much everything...tbh. I was/am part of the chemsex scene in East London and when you spend a year's worth of Friday evenings -  Monday mornings at 'chillouts' on chems having sex then you start to get a bit wild. 

The three that spring to mind are (if gay sex makes you uncomfortable, don't read on...):


*The G-out Contract:* This is horrific. I can't believe I did this. I signed a "contract" that said I would give consent for the guy to drug me with GBL until I passed out and then he would fuck me while I was unconscious. It's such a grey line for rape given you are not able to consent at the time...Anyway, i did that - I obviously don't really remember.
*The Cage:* Simple really. Me caged, head in a neck brace, hands and feet tied to the bars, blindfolded and gagged...fucked by unknown guys.
*The Role-play:* my boyfriend set this up for my birthday, it was a roleplay kind of forced sex with three guys and me. Always been a fantasy, this is so messed up given I have actually experienced rape four times. That's a psychologist's dream to unravel that one...

Wow - I've divulged a lot. Sorry for the over-sharing...


----------



## SanDiego112783

Lots of fat chick porn, sprinkled in with some ebony. When I'm sober their would be no way on earth I'd be with a black chick, just not what I'm remotely attracted too but on meth I am. Weird.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Warning some rlly gay shit in here if you wanna skip it..also sum straight shit, lol.       Rlly I've only done two dirty things, and they were not that dirty lmo. My friend knows I have always wanted a 3 some/group sex so he organized two. The first one ended up me giving them just blowjobs cuz the other guy didn't have any condoms, it was so hard to say no, he was hung like a horse. The 2nd time he Oregonianed one we had condoms, unfortantately it was not the same guy. My friend gave me a rim job while I sucked his friends dick. I then gave them both blowjobs and my friend and his friend fucked the shit outta me putting there loads on my face as I requested. We recorded it, I must say I have a nice ass. It was two black guys if that makes it a little dirtier, both times I have a thing for black guys rlly bad, always have since I can remember..now there are all these threads about straight guys doing dope and havin ga fantasies, well guese kinda true cept I wanna be with a group of guys and we all fuck the shit outta her, doing all kinds of horrible things(which a lot of women would call degrading but I want the same done to me so it's even. I like Asian girls or blonde girls, I prefer their pussy to be really pink). I have no urge to do nething with the guys, just fuck the shit outta her pussy/Ass and dp her etc... Never Thot about women till this, I wanna do it one day! Also, now I would do this in real life BUT cuz of stew condoms would HAVE to be used.. I wanna get gangbanged myself by about 16 guys, a couple from each race, have one Dom each race cut/uncut. I wanna get dpd and have them put their loads wherever they want. Also I want one to be sitting on my face at all times while I suck there dick/balls and eat each one of them ass while havng the shit fucked outta me. Another fantasy, since I love to watch porn on dope(I have a RIDICULOus amount saved)  is to have a group of guys, preferably straight and we do nothing but watch porn and jack off together all night having an edging contest to see who can go the longest. Now I saw we do nothing but jack off (which is the real fantasy) but I wouldn't mind each guy getting horned up soo much that they would let me give them blowjobs/lick there ass and have them fuck me, lol. But the most important part of that fantasy is we just jack off all night, the other would just be an added bonus. Would like it to be about a group of 6 guys or so jacking off with me. Now those are the two things I e done and the things I want to do, like rlly wanna do ONE DAY. It turns me into a whore, I must say. The only thing that sucks is that if the gangbangs did happen in real life(both with the girl and me getting it) is that we would HAVE to use condoms...


----------



## mrflippy

Dude you need to chill the fuck out with what your doing. Because what your doing will or already has fucked this young girl up. That shits sexual abuse. You said you saw her touching your neice and nephew? I wonder where she learned to do That? You don't know if she's a nympho or not but assuming she is isn't justification for molesting your fucking sister. If I found out someone i knew was doing that i'd beat the fuck out of them then have them put away. You need some serious help. Just the fact you brazenly posted this on a public forum shows you have a seriously skewed idea of what is wrong and what's right.. You even said your an adult and she's a teen. You really think she sleeps through you rubbing her ass & pussy? She's probably petrified every time she hears you come in the room and pretends to be asleep and waits until its over. Your post made me so angry dude you need some serious help. I'm a 22 year old man and I've done ice and been plenty horny but never have I let my selfish desires intrude upon another person's life & well-being. There's boundaries you just dont cross and you need to get away from that poor little girl


----------



## Bearlove

Screaming_Skull said:


> Warning some rlly gay shit in here if you wanna skip it..also sum straight shit, lol.       Rlly I've only done two dirty things, and they were not that dirty lmo. My friend knows I have always wanted a 3 some/group sex so he organized two. The first one ended up me giving them just blowjobs cuz the other guy didn't have any condoms, it was so hard to say no, he was hung like a horse. The 2nd time he Oregonianed one we had condoms, unfortantately it was not the same guy. My friend gave me a rim job while I sucked his friends dick. I then gave them both blowjobs and my friend and his friend fucked the shit outta me putting there loads on my face as I requested. We recorded it, I must say I have a nice ass. It was two black guys if that makes it a little dirtier, both times I have a thing for black guys rlly bad, always have since I can remember..now there are all these threads about straight guys doing dope and havin ga fantasies, well guese kinda true cept I wanna be with a group of guys and we all fuck the shit outta her, doing all kinds of horrible things(which a lot of women would call degrading but I want the same done to me so it's even. I like Asian girls or blonde girls, I prefer their pussy to be really pink). I have no urge to do nething with the guys, just fuck the shit outta her pussy/Ass and dp her etc... Never Thot about women till this, I wanna do it one day! Also, now I would do this in real life BUT cuz of stew condoms would HAVE to be used.. I wanna get gangbanged myself by about 16 guys, a couple from each race, have one Dom each race cut/uncut. I wanna get dpd and have them put their loads wherever they want. Also I want one to be sitting on my face at all times while I suck there dick/balls and eat each one of them ass while havng the shit fucked outta me. Another fantasy, since I love to watch porn on dope(I have a RIDICULOus amount saved)  is to have a group of guys, preferably straight and we do nothing but watch porn and jack off together all night having an edging contest to see who can go the longest. Now I saw we do nothing but jack off (which is the real fantasy) but I wouldn't mind each guy getting horned up soo much that they would let me give them blowjobs/lick there ass and have them fuck me, lol. But the most important part of that fantasy is we just jack off all night, the other would just be an added bonus. Would like it to be about a group of 6 guys or so jacking off with me. Now those are the two things I e done and the things I want to do, like rlly wanna do ONE DAY. It turns me into a whore, I must say. The only thing that sucks is that if the gangbangs did happen in real life(both with the girl and me getting it) is that we would HAVE to use condoms...



If there is a small group you can have the HIV rapid test - that with the use of pRep can make playing a bit safe when it comes to HIV but using a condom is the only way to protect from other STD's.  I think the biggest spreading disease at the moment in the gay community is gonorrhea due to people skipping using a condom - also you mention being dp'd - it is safer for you to use a femidom and let the two guys not wear a condom.  The reason behind this is the friction between the two condoms can cause them to break easier than normal and if your having your ass stretched like that then you have a chance of bleeding etc.


----------



## 5-H-Tea

Knocked one out over my daughter's toothbrush


----------



## maryjane3104

Message me.  You sound fun


----------



## metheuser79

Anyone know a quick detox for it.


----------



## Reptiletile

My sister's friend turned out to be a coke user, and I ended up introducing her to meth, as well as fucking her for like two days on a binge and filming it.


----------



## Michael1706

*submissive bisexual fantasies*

First of all: I absolutely love women. Nothing better than a normal sized (not too thin) girl with a sweet/hot face, nice tits and a big ass in doggystyle position where you can see that wet dripping pussy inbetween her round ass cheeks. If the girl is beatiful, I'd do pretty everything with her. 

Now (in my case) Amphetamine comes into play. I have read so many stories about amph/meth and getting cock hungry. I don't have a story to share, but give me 200 mg street amph and I wish 3 or 4 guys would spit in my face....then piss in my mouth while slapping me, calling me a slut. After that, fucking my mouth HARD and DEEP. Cum all over my face. 

Continuing my fantasy....maybe even fuck me doggystyle with a cock in my mouth if I'm totally amped up. With MDMA it's the same, maybe a bit weaker.

I'm now coming down from Amphetamine, dreaming of at least 1 nice cock in my thirsty mouth. I'm so horny right now and it's always the same.

Only my best friend (female) knows a good part of my fantasies. My former best friend - still good friend but moved to study and only comes during holidays - hasn't had a girlfriend in 5 years. He has nothing against being gay, but at least outwardly he doesn't seem to like bi/gay fantasies. He once said he likes lesbian porn more because there is no cock.

Well, maybe it's my imagination....but one time about 1,5 years ago...I was at his family house. Parents and brother were away for days, which happens rarely. Not that we didn't talk about sex from time to time....but after 1-2 beers (he doesn't take illegal drugs) the conversation switched to women. And he made comments about 4 or 5 different women on TV ( "ohhh that ass" .. "I'd fuck her instantly" etc) and he just slightly touched his crotch 2 or 3 times, maybe to adjust his jeans. I was too unsure of myself to investigate further. I'm sure he was generally horny that day.

I know his first GF didn't know how to suck, and the second GF didn't like it much. If ever again the same situation happens...couple beers and nobody in the house...should I do a step? Saying that the woman on TV makes me horny, and that I have big balls right now? Something like that

I just know that he could finally have the opportunity to have his dick sucked with hunger and passion. If he accepts, I'd go instantly on my knees so that he could fuck my mouth like a pussy. And I would encourage him to let all his fantasies out on me.
But I'm afraid he might not be interested and it get's awkward or he tells other people.

I have another friend who I know for half the time lenght. He takes drugs but it's difficult to interprete. I assume he would not humiliate me for speaking openly about this topic.

*1. What do you think?*
*2. Share your stories concerning this matter ( successful or not) and your fantasies /anxieties


*Thanks in advance, Michael


----------



## Jeffro9

A long time ago when I used meth daily I loved girls sitting on my face and smothering me.

A gorgeous girlfriend I had at the time for 1 year or so loved to do it more than any of the others. She was only 19 and had a beautiful round soft ass.

One night she hand cuffed my hands and legs together. 

As I laid on the bed looking up at her she explained she was going to suffocate me until I passed out.

She gave me one chance to change my mind and she would in cuff me but once I had agreed I couldn't change my mind later.

I agreed straight away while off my head on the best ice I had had in a long time.

She was actually nice about it explaining she would make it as easy for me as she could if I cooperated. If I didn't she would force me.

She began to smother me for 30 seconds timing with her watch then increased by 30 seconds longer each time.

To start with she sat on my chest with my head squeezed between her thighs. Reached down and with one hand pressed down covering my mouth then gently queezing my nose shut with 2 fingers of her other hand.

She watched me intently while I couldn't breath. 

She smothered me with her hand, boobs, even her mouth until we got to about 2 1/2 minutes.

From then on she sat squaringly on my face each time. I mean sitting so her ass spread all the way over my face. 

Must have been the drugs but we got up to 4 minutes and I still hadn't passed out.

She let me recover for few minutes between each go.

I passed out on the final go at about 4 minutes 20 seconds while tounging her asshole with my nose buried inside her pussy while she looked  down at me intently to see if I was still conscious. 

When I woke I couldn't talk properly for a while but loved the experience.

Pretty kinky...


----------



## sirnatural

i hate how disgusted i feel when my head clears. i can't hardly look people in the eyes, of what a disgusting perv i was. i look at porn for endless hours which i don't when straight. sex becomes the primary focus when its really a way to bond and love with another person.


----------



## trunkofmycar

Went back to my apartment with my boyfriend to get the rest of my shit (having already moved out 3 days before) while high as fuck on these beautiful light pink and white shards of crystal, 2nd best ice I've ever had the pleasure to experience BTW.

Packing lingerie and clothes and making out with him, things got pretty fucking hot and blurry for awhile. I'd been evicted days before but apparently decided it was a good time for a sexy, playful bubble bath. The sex was so amazing, apparently I got loud enough for the neighbor to hear me well 

Cut to the the cops hammering on the door & me answering in only bits and pieces of negligée...

Oops! Arrested for trespassing in what was my own apartment only a few days earlier! Haha, such a good time that we had those few days, tho... Hard to regret it too much, no other man that ive ever known can do the magic that this guy can with his lips and tongue. Oh hell to the yes, a chill just shot down my spine thinking about it. Mmm.

 Gotta go, BL, back in 20 mins ... ;9


----------



## Methinator

Lucas23 said:


> Best. Post. Ever.


This is the funniest shit ever but so truthfull. 

My favourite thing to do is get high on meth and fuck, lick, suck, masturbate for days, I've blown 18 loads in 48 hours once, and up to 100 loads when I've been awake for like 7 days straight.I'm 3 days old tonight and I haven't had a pull in 12 hours but I blew  5 loads in about 8 hours last night. But I'll be masturbating over a video I found last night very soon. Its on pornhub and it was very wrong but felt so right that I can only think of it now and nothing else.I blew a load on my tablet watching it last night that I can barely describe. The first shot I blew covered half my 7inch tablet. After the second shot the screen was completely covered.another 10 shots of mini mes followed them and I can confidently say it was at least half a cup of semen I blew in one load.(i swear on my familys life this is the deadset truth) each shot was long and drawn out and thick as and more than a normal guy shoots in he's whole load.
Best feeling ive ever experienced.(hardest my dicks been in years)
And I'm confident i will cum nearly as much again tonight watching it again tonight.
If you have no limits(example:  I Google animals, so no limits) just ask me and I'll share the link to it on pornhub with you.




But my cock gets sensitive as fuck when I have meth that I once  even blew a load sitting on a chair up the pub with some mates having a couple cold ones and a conversation with them. I was looking at a fat ugly women and I ejaculated hard in my pants just thinking about her pussy ( and If I'm high and horny and fucking the missus or masturbating over sick shit on the internet, fucking things etc, etc I always blow a massive amount of semen deep in her pussy or on the tablet, in teddys, on dolls, photos of people i know, used pads and tampons from toilets, pics of my mum, watermelons, couches, you get the idea....in under a minute.but I blow and just keep fucking her and will blow another huge load in her wet hairy black pussy or whatever im masturbating over for normally about 5 to 10 minutes after the first ejaculation, and its a massive load again.

Truth be told when I'm high I get harder and blow bigger loads over this sort of stuff then what I blow in my missus tasty hole. I'll be thinking of this video every time I fuck her for a long time now and that way we both win.I have huge mind blowing ball guzzling ejaculations that I'm happier and shes happy cause she is full of an unnatural amount of cum and thinks i blow that much just for her.and a lot of women secretly measure by a mans load volume how they went
Depending on how horny she is,whether she can walk properly, or how many bruises she has on her thighs and around her clit I can leave my cock inside her  pussy for hours Cumming over and over without pulling out once.  the only time she squirts is when she's also tweaking.  I can make her cum like a hose. 
When were done I have my and her cum dried on my pubes, running halfway down too my knees and splashed all the way up to my belly button. It practically drips out of her none stop while we fuck and the puddle be fucking huge around us. When she stands....a lot, and I mean a lot, of cum pours out of her.

For some reason my loads get bigger and many times more volume to them the more meth ive had and decrease only a little every load.
And Its the only time i crave cock in my ass and to suck dick and want a big cock to cum in me and fuck me rough and hard. If it hurts it feels better. I have a 9 inch dildo I can take easily now. I've spent a good 40 hours straight with it in me. And even going as far as leaving work sick and spending the day driving around town sitting on it and screaming as pain and pleasure are one in the same with ur anal g spot. I'm normally bleeding and sometimes I rip my ass too if I've enjoyed it. I love it when its to big to go in but I force it in me and I feel pain and tear my ass and than goes in a lil deeper every time.
I also think of my parents, aunties, and also masturebate at <snip> a lot I wank over anything on the internet. No boundaries at all. 
The sicker and more morally añd politically wrong  it is the hornier I get when I'm high, and the bigger i cum, 



I CAN NOT STRESS ENOUGH HOW HORNY I GET ON IT AND THAT MY LOADS ARE WAY BIGGER AND IF IT LOOKS LIKE I CAN CUM IN IT OR STICK IT IN ME than MORE THAN NOT it DOES. 

It feels fucking great.

And I have porn videos on the internet everywhere on pornhub of me high and doing it in front of camera.I love people to watch. 
And chatroulette is gold.


----------



## Methinator

I will tell the truth about the dirtiest shit I've done and how it started in the dirtiest thing you've done thread. I was young dumb when I did this. And a lot of people do it they just lie about it.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

^ lol


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Does crack count? I fucked a prostitute raw deal while completely geeked out of my mind.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

PerfectDisguise said:


> Does crack count? I fucked a prostitute raw deal while completely geeked out of my mind.



No crack doesnt count lol...tweakers put crackheads to shame in the realm of pure unadulterated degeneracy

I mean there was a guy only a few posts back talking about blowing massive loads unto pictures of his mom for chrissake


----------



## PerfectDisguise

^This is true. Kinda forgot all the shit I've seen posted in here lol. Consider my contribution null and void


----------



## boiler547

I don't necessarily do dirty things i wouldn't typically do, just want sex all the time. Super horny  can't control it . This female finds herself watching porn for hours.


----------



## Methinator

I'm wanking now over my moms pants and I'm high as.I've been wanking non stop for 6 hours dripping pre cum everywhere.I whack off to animals to when I'm high, I've also cum in lots born things too


----------



## Tsx04

Methinator said:


> I'm wanking now over my moms pants and I'm high as.I've been wanking non stop for 6 hours dripping pre cum everywhere.I whack off to animals to when I'm high, I've also cum in lots born things too



Are you fucking around looking for a reaction or are you posting everywhere that you're a pedophile, into beastiality AND incest to get yourself on a bunch of government watch lists and try to give drug users a bad (worse?) rap?!  B/C 99.99999% of drug users are generally decent people yet some ignorant fool is gonna read your post and think that using drugs means a person is into doing terrible things to kids, animals and incest. 

Whether or not you're joking, your posts are disgusting.


----------



## ccjazzy

*some very dirty, very hot things ...*

Hey Greetings, Everyone.  This is my first day on this board.   I'm a really athletic gay man who is really into hot athletes.   I used to play lax, rubgy, and football in college and after.   My buddies were straight and wicked hot.   One of the first times I came across T I had no idea what would happen (we pretty much just did little bits to stay up and study).    Anyway, it was a Friday night that I got it and I ended up in bed with a wicked hot guy friend I used to jerk off about - we fucked the daylights out of each other.    The next time I did T it was with two other hottie guys in that group - and the same thing happened ... after a hit of T (smoking) the two asked if they could make me their "bitch" and wanted to get me high enough to take them both inside.  This happened a few more times - all really hot stories.   All straight guys.   At some point I have to admit it was no mere accident that I was doing it somewhat consciously to sleep with guys I would never ever get the chance to do this with.   Ironically, those guys (on T) were dirtier than any gay man I've been with anywhere in the world.   I was pissed on, cleaned a dirty rugby players foreskin out with my tongue, licked countless armpits, etc.  So - I guess that whole period (end of college and after) was the dirtiest thing I've ever done.   Although at the time I felt like I was manipulating them, I came to learn that there were rumors about me doing it.   I think they thought that if I asked them to party it meant they were hot.   

After a little while new people entered the scene and it started to just look odd to have the happening in a circle of straight friends so it just slowly ended.   Most all of the guys are now married and many have kids.   

On T they were doing things with me that NO straight man would ever consider.   Multiple times I teased their holes and they begged me to fuck them (and I did !).   The kissing and connecting seemed out of control - way more than you would expect from a straight guy "getting off".   

I'll never know who much was because of the drug and how much it may have been repressed stuff - but it's a good memory.   I hope they are happy wherever they are.   It would be sad to think I missed an opportunity (through T!) to allow someone to have lived their real life.

Thanks-
CCJ


----------



## lazydullard

During a crash, I laid down in an alley to sleep, suddenly smelled urine and realized it was a pee spot but I was too tired to care and continued trying to sleep.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

I would like to hear more stories from Methinator


----------



## Ne0

Fucked 5 different prostitutes dirties and roughest way at whole day. Pissing in mouth, throat duck, anal, ass to mouth, letting them swallow my cum. The usual you know.


----------



## MethAbuser

So about 4 years ago I ended up hosting a two day orgy in a hotel room... it was only suppose to be a 6-8 hour thing.  Had one guy dedicated to answering replys to a couple Craigslist post we ran.  We had guys constantly in and out of the room.  there was always at least 3 or 4 guys in the room but at one point during the peak I counted 15 guys in the room including me. At that time I had a huge circle of meth friends and 90% of them lived in hotels, most getting new rooms every night .. a few would get weekly or monthly rooms.  I had my own apartment and for the longest time never ever let any of my "friends" know where I really lived though I'd also let fandoms from CRaigslist come over to fuck. (when I let one friend know eventually, Where I lived, it ended up being a huge mistake, but that's another story). Anyways when I got the hotel room for the orgyI got the room at a hotel that I didn't think any of my friends stayed at that place but I ended up bumping into this black tranny built like a short linebacker... she was actually a really good friend that hooked me up with good deals on really good meth... she was really popular not necessarily liked Cause she could be shady as fuck plus some of the area I was running around in had white Aryan skinheads and Aryan Brotherhood, mostly around Huntington Beach, and the white parts  Westminster, Garden Grove, Costa Mesa and Anaheim.  she seemed to fucking know Everyone  did meth in a span in that area.  .  She came to my door to "talk" so I let her in. And discovered my orgy going on... I could tell she wanted to join but I didn't let her cause I wasn't in to trannies... felt bad but kicked her out.  Anyone the next few times I got HIV tested was nervous as fuck but still negative which I attribute to the fact that I have only bottomed for a couple boyfriends... plus  other guys when on Meth all want to bottom so someone's got to top, right.  Anyways got clean from drugs 2 years ago and and started using a year ago but now I learned to not have druggie friends cause they will fuck up your life.  Now I just get high by myself and jack off or fuck a flashlight.  Though I have met a couple guys off the net for a hookup it's been really rare.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Methinator said:


> This is the funniest shit ever but so truthfull.
> 
> My favourite thing to do is get high on meth and fuck, lick, suck, masturbate for days, I've blown 18 loads in 48 hours once, and up to 100 loads when I've been awake for like 7 days straight.I'm 3 days old tonight and I haven't had a pull in 12 hours but I blew  5 loads in about 8 hours last night. But I'll be masturbating over a video I found last night very soon. Its on pornhub and it was very wrong but felt so right that I can only think of it now and nothing else.I blew a load on my tablet watching it last night that I can barely describe. The first shot I blew covered half my 7inch tablet. After the second shot the screen was completely covered.another 10 shots of mini mes followed them and I can confidently say it was at least half a cup of semen I blew in one load.(i swear on my familys life this is the deadset truth) each shot was long and drawn out and thick as and more than a normal guy shoots in he's whole load.
> Best feeling ive ever experienced.(hardest my dicks been in years)
> And I'm confident i will cum nearly as much again tonight watching it again tonight.
> If you have no limits(example:  I Google animals, so no limits) just ask me and I'll share the link to it on pornhub with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my cock gets sensitive as fuck when I have meth that I once  even blew a load sitting on a chair up the pub with some mates having a couple cold ones and a conversation with them. I was looking at a fat ugly women and I ejaculated hard in my pants just thinking about her pussy ( and If I'm high and horny and fucking the missus or masturbating over sick shit on the internet, fucking things etc, etc I always blow a massive amount of semen deep in her pussy or on the tablet, in teddys, on dolls, photos of people i know, used pads and tampons from toilets, pics of my mum, watermelons, couches, you get the idea....in under a minute.but I blow and just keep fucking her and will blow another huge load in her wet hairy black pussy or whatever im masturbating over for normally about 5 to 10 minutes after the first ejaculation, and its a massive load again.
> 
> Truth be told when I'm high I get harder and blow bigger loads over this sort of stuff then what I blow in my missus tasty hole. I'll be thinking of this video every time I fuck her for a long time now and that way we both win.I have huge mind blowing ball guzzling ejaculations that I'm happier and shes happy cause she is full of an unnatural amount of cum and thinks i blow that much just for her.and a lot of women secretly measure by a mans load volume how they went
> Depending on how horny she is,whether she can walk properly, or how many bruises she has on her thighs and around her clit I can leave my cock inside her  pussy for hours Cumming over and over without pulling out once.  the only time she squirts is when she's also tweaking.  I can make her cum like a hose.
> When were done I have my and her cum dried on my pubes, running halfway down too my knees and splashed all the way up to my belly button. It practically drips out of her none stop while we fuck and the puddle be fucking huge around us. When she stands....a lot, and I mean a lot, of cum pours out of her.
> 
> For some reason my loads get bigger and many times more volume to them the more meth ive had and decrease only a little every load.
> And Its the only time i crave cock in my ass and to suck dick and want a big cock to cum in me and fuck me rough and hard. If it hurts it feels better. I have a 9 inch dildo I can take easily now. I've spent a good 40 hours straight with it in me. And even going as far as leaving work sick and spending the day driving around town sitting on it and screaming as pain and pleasure are one in the same with ur anal g spot. I'm normally bleeding and sometimes I rip my ass too if I've enjoyed it. I love it when its to big to go in but I force it in me and I feel pain and tear my ass and than goes in a lil deeper every time.
> I also think of my parents, aunties, and also masturebate at g a y b e a s t . com a lot I wank over anything on the internet. No boundaries at all.
> The sicker and more morally añd politically wrong  it is the hornier I get when I'm high, and the bigger i cum,
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN NOT STRESS ENOUGH HOW HORNY I GET ON IT AND THAT MY LOADS ARE WAY BIGGER AND IF IT LOOKS LIKE I CAN CUM IN IT OR STICK IT IN ME than MORE THAN NOT it DOES.
> 
> It feels fucking great.
> 
> And I have porn videos on the internet everywhere on pornhub of me high and doing it in front of camera.I love people to watch.
> And chatroulette is gold.



That sounds crazy; but not surprising since you are on meth.  Stay safe.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

MethAbuser said:


> So about 4 years ago I ended up hosting a two day orgy in a hotel room... it was only suppose to be a 6-8 hour thing.  Had one guy dedicated to answering replys to a couple Craigslist post we ran.  We had guys constantly in and out of the room.  there was always at least 3 or 4 guys in the room but at one point during the peak I counted 15 guys in the room including me. At that time I had a huge circle of meth friends and 90% of them lived in hotels, most getting new rooms every night .. a few would get weekly or monthly rooms.  I had my own apartment and for the longest time never ever let any of my "friends" know where I really lived though I'd also let fandoms from CRaigslist come over to fuck. (when I let one friend know eventually, Where I lived, it ended up being a huge mistake, but that's another story). Anyways when I got the hotel room for the orgyI got the room at a hotel that I didn't think any of my friends stayed at that place but I ended up bumping into this black tranny built like a short linebacker... she was actually a really good friend that hooked me up with good deals on really good meth... she was really popular not necessarily liked Cause she could be shady as fuck plus some of the area I was running around in had white Aryan skinheads and Aryan Brotherhood, mostly around Huntington Beach, and the white parts  Westminster, Garden Grove, Costa Mesa and Anaheim.  she seemed to fucking know Everyone  did meth in a span in that area.  .  She came to my door to "talk" so I let her in. And discovered my orgy going on... I could tell she wanted to join but I didn't let her cause I wasn't in to trannies... felt bad but kicked her out.  Anyone the next few times I got HIV tested was nervous as fuck but still negative which I attribute to the fact that I have only bottomed for a couple boyfriends... plus  other guys when on Meth all want to bottom so someone's got to top, right.  Anyways got clean from drugs 2 years ago and and started using a year ago but now I learned to not have druggie friends cause they will fuck up your life.  Now I just get high by myself and jack off or fuck a flashlight.  Though I have met a couple guys off the net for a hookup it's been really rare.



I'm glad you are HIV neg, is it true that meth basically turns bisexual and gay men into insatiable cum pig bottoms that will basically take any cock that's hard, a large dildo, or fists/arms?


----------



## zephyr

Is that an actual serious question?


----------



## MethAbuser

This is my observations.  If a straight guy experiments on meth they don't care as much about what a guy looks likes... they just care about the Dick, if it looks like a straight porn star cock, they are good to go and will want to suck it and want it in them.  Straight guys  can compartmentalzie a guys penis from the actual guys appearance since they aren't attracted to guys so don't really care.. to a straight guy they are just having sex with a Penis not another guy.  they just are fascinated with another guys penis which is understandable in my opinion.  

I'm completely gay and I personally am kind of picky.  I do find a lot of different Types of guys attractive as long as they are good lookin for that type ( I.e. Twink, gym bunny, bears, daddy's, blue collar, hipster, cowboy, white collar and suit, redneck, surfer ....) and I personally don't take any hard cock, and I hate dildos and I would never let anyone put a fist or Arm in my body unless  it's a doctor doing surgery.

even though I'm picky when I'm high and sober, i would say that overwhelmingly, most gay and Bi guys  lower there standards and are not so picky about takin most cocks while they are high on meth especially the ones that think they are nasty kinky pigs on meth.   They will literally do anyone... A-N-Y-O-N-E! Which is totally cool... I've seen a lot of good hot porn starring those pigs..I'm not judging or slut shaming... welll unless you like to be judged and slut shamed... then yeah I totally just put you down . just kidding. So In my opinion  Most Bi or gay guys will still have some standards even when they are high and those standards really correlate to how young and/or attractive ( or delusional) one is.... but that's just my observations from Southern California where you can throw a stone and hit a gay or bi guy.  I would imagine that as the population density of gays decreased so would your standards which is also why boys raised on a farm have a 25% chance ......


----------



## Ne0

LucidSDreamr said:


> I would like to hear more stories from Methinator



I hoped he was woman, so dirty. I like very dirty woman who like really rough and submissive sex.


----------



## zephyr

Im probably more prone to doing weird sex stuff with mdma and G and acid.  Meth has led me into pretty dodgy situations but not sexual ones.  Ive not known people who wank for hours tbh but Im female and its probably different for women.


----------



## Intense

This whole thread































but you can't stop reading...


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

MethAbuser said:


> This is my observations.  If a straight guy experiments on meth they don't care as much about what a guy looks likes... they just care about the Dick, if it looks like a straight porn star cock, they are good to go and will want to suck it and want it in them.  Straight guys  can compartmentalzie a guys penis from the actual guys appearance since they aren't attracted to guys so don't really care.. to a straight guy they are just having sex with a Penis not another guy.  they just are fascinated with another guys penis which is understandable in my opinion.
> 
> I'm completely gay and I personally am kind of picky.  I do find a lot of different Types of guys attractive as long as they are good lookin for that type ( I.e. Twink, gym bunny, bears, daddy's, blue collar, hipster, cowboy, white collar and suit, redneck, surfer ....) and I personally don't take any hard cock, and I hate dildos and I would never let anyone put a fist or Arm in my body unless  it's a doctor doing surgery.
> 
> even though I'm picky when I'm high and sober, i would say that overwhelmingly, most gay and Bi guys  lower there standards and are not so picky about takin most cocks while they are high on meth especially the ones that think they are nasty kinky pigs on meth.   They will literally do anyone... A-N-Y-O-N-E! Which is totally cool... I've seen a lot of good hot porn starring those pigs..I'm not judging or slut shaming... welll unless you like to be judged and slut shamed... then yeah I totally just put you down . just kidding. So In my opinion  Most Bi or gay guys will still have some standards even when they are high and those standards really correlate to how young and/or attractive ( or delusional) one is.... but that's just my observations from Southern California where you can throw a stone and hit a gay or bi guy.  I would imagine that as the population density of gays decreased so would your standards which is also why boys raised on a farm have a 25% chance ......



What do men or boys raised on a farm have a 25% chance of? Being bisexual or gay, or being into parTying/meth?

A friend of mine that is gay, and who is versátil but was more of a top when using meth told me how he once went out and fucked some random guy raw/bare while tweaking in a public place where anyone could have seen them, and he once while tweaking took off all his clothes in public at night and jerked off onto an empty police car.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Methinator said:


> I'm wanking now over my moms pants and I'm high as.I've been wanking non stop for 6 hours dripping pre cum everywhere.I whack off to animals to when I'm high, I've also cum in lots born things too



What do you mean by lots born things?


----------



## LucidSDreamr

^to able to piss in a prostittutes. mouths is too much ...if you'e that high good on ya


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Intense said:


> This whole thread



Yeah, I love this thread. Definitely best of BL material

More celebratory tales of extreme, revolting drug-induced depravity, less junkie sob stories plz


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Ne0 said:


> Pissing in prostitutes mouth.



Now, did you pay them to do that kink, or did you pay them for a blowjob and after you ejaculated or came you had to piss and pissed in his or her mouth?

How did she or he react? Did they enjoy it and swallow your piss or spit it out? Or were they too spun on meth to really notice or care?


----------



## Scrofula

So far I've only repeatedly wandered into those shady gay video chats, when I no longer care that absolutely no one wants to watch me jerking off.  I'm only half-spun now, but tonight I'll pick back up and beg innocent forum victims to video chat our shrunken wang jerk sessions together.  
So really, not bad yet.
BTW, do let me know if you want to video wank with a love-handled 40yo tonight.  In a few hours, it will seem like a great idea (to me).


----------



## Ne0

LucidSDreamr said:


> ^to able to piss in a prostittutes. mouths is too much ...if you'e that high good on ya



Hah yes, I made mistake on that, only one prostitute involved, but Id love to have gang bang like that many guys pissing in prostitues mouths.



PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Now, did you pay them to do that kink, or did you pay them for a blowjob and after you ejaculated or came you had to piss and pissed in his or her mouth?
> 
> How did she or he react? Did they enjoy it and swallow your piss or spit it out? Or were they too spun on meth to really notice or care?



Nah I asked her if its ok, I pissed in mouth which she swallowed (no std risk btw) then then I throatfucked her till I cummed which she swallowed it too. I love nasty dirty slutty prostitutes.



Burnt Offerings said:


> Yeah, I love this thread. Definitely best of BL material
> 
> More celebratory tales of extreme, revolting drug-induced depravity, less junkie sob stories plz



Indeed, I hate junkie sob stories. But for me I its not really always drug-induced, I do these things while sober too. I love rough and dirty sex. I love to piss in mouth, fuck ass after that make her suck it, spitting in mouth or on face, throat fuck, up to throat. But while I'm on some sex drug, I just do it longer (some times over 4 hours with one prostitute) and with more prostitutes, I might go to many prostitutes on one day, I go on sex spree you know,. But while sober one hour and once a day is enough. Its very expensive even if doing it in some SE-Asia or south American country. Lots of drugs and dirty sex. Check hookup hotshot in pornhub, and you know what kind of sex I like. I'm sex maniac lol.

I do have girlfriend, but she is ok with that, or at least used to, because she doesn't like rough sex like I do. And als oI have thing for prostitutes, there is something that makes me cum just having sex with prostitute. I find the most sluttiest there are.


----------



## Ne0

No more stories?  I want to read some gangbang storie where some very horny girl is getting bukkake and get her ass fucked cycling between asss and mouth. I like LegalPonrn, go check it,., full blown anal gangbang lol.


----------



## tipstars

I started smoking crack a few years ago and hadn't had thought about sucking another man's cock for over 35 years.  I tried to forget what happened when I was 17 and an old man made me suck him off in a public toilet. I couldn't stop wanting to do it again every time I smoked crack. In the end I couldn't resist the urge I went online and found out where the local cruising sites were.  I wandered round for a while until I came across this old man sat on a bench rubbing the front of his trousers.  I had just smoked a huge pipe and was feeling so horny I just got down in front of him and said I want to suck your cock. He didn't reply he just pulled his cock out and pushed my head down. I opened my mouth and started to suck his dirty old cock. After a few minutes I heard a noise behind me I turned round and saw a group of about five men looking at me. I tried to say something but the old man grabbed my head and said suck my cock cocksucker. I was scared but so turned on the thought that I was being watched sucking cock made me nearly cum in my pants. I felt a hand start to undo my trousers and slide them down.  I didn't put up any resistance and soon felt a hand slowly start stroking my cock. God I was so horny when they all stood around me with their cocks out telling me that they are going to make me suck all their cocks. They told me to take my clothes off. I did what they said and went back to sucking the old man's cock. I heard a man say lets lube him up I want to fuck his tight little hole. I had never been fucked and I suddenly felt scared and wanted to go. I said I only like sucking cock I don't want to be fucked I'm sorry but I think I had better go now can I have my clothes back please.  They all laughed and said you can have your clothes back after we have finished with you.  I said no please I don't want to be fucked. Why don't you like it? I have never wanted to do it in case it hurts.  I think that was the wrong thing to say because they said it's our lucky night guys he's a virgin. I tried to get up but they grabbed hold of me and said your going nowhere.  I said please let me go. If you want these clothes back you'll have to earn them. I started shaking I felt sick at what they were going to do to me.  The man holding my clothes said now what have we got here a crack pipe and some rock.  So you are a crackhead are you? I said I've only smoked it a couple of times I'm not really a crackhead. Well maybe your a crackwhore then let's find out shall we.  He put a huge lump of crack on my pipe and handed it to me saying let's see if you will suck cock for rock. I had realised that this was going to happen and thought it might help if I was high so I took a huge lung full of crack and held it in for as long as I could.  I had never had such a huge smoke like that before and oh my god it made me feel so dirty I wanted them to use me like a slut. I took the old man's cock in my mouth and spread my bum cheeks apart and mumbled fuck me. I felt lube being rubbed all over my hole and a finger slip inside and slowly slide in and out then another then another until I was being fucked with four fingers.  I was starting to enjoy it and then he took his fingers out and I felt something much bigger push against my hole. Oh god I am about to get fucked and I want it what is happening to me.  He pushed his cock against my virgin hole and it wouldn't go in. So I reached round and pulled my cheeks apart as wide as I could and took the old man's cock out my mouth and said fuck me with your big cock give it to me fuck me.  He said hold on to him guys this is going to hurt him. They held me tight and he pushed hard until I felt like I was being torn in two the pain was too much I passed out for a while.  When I came round I could feel a strange sensation building up inside me . Oh god I'm being fucked and I like it I started to push back telling him to fuck me like a slut. They all started laughing and saying I think he likes being fucked look he's just cum and he's still hard. I realised that they were right I had cum without any other stimulation apart from  being fucked oh god what is happening to me I asked them.  Lol we are going to turn you into our little bitch and make you wish you were born a woman.  I heard the man fucking me tell me that he was going to cum. The others said don't cum in him we don't want sloppy seconds.  He pulled out and shot all over the floor and said wow he's a good fuck. I looked round and said thank you and I saw his cock still dripping cum. I said let me clean that lovely big cock I can't let you go home all messy can I. He stood beside me and stuck his big cock covered in cum in my mouth and I sucked him dry. I said who's next and wiggled my arse. I went back to sucking the old man's cock and soon felt a cock easily slide inside me and start to fuck me. The old man started to moan and soon I felt him shoot wave after wave of hot cum down my throat I had never seen so much cum I couldn't swallow quick enough it was leaking out my mouth and making a huge puddle on the concrete in front of the bench.  He pulled it out and he shot the rest of his cum all over my face I was covered in it. I felt like such a dirty little slut when he rubbed his cock across my lips and said you want to clean me up you filthy cocksucker? I enjoyed being called a cocksucker and said yes please sir thank you.  I licked and sucked his cock dry then his big hairy old balls and thanked him. He got up and said see you again have fun guys bye. He walked away and I saw his cum on the floor so I bent down and started licking it up. I heard a man say you want more cum do you? Yes please. I soon had three of them standing around me rubbing their cocks and I opened my mouth and said mmm I love sucking cock. Well you are going to enjoy yourself tonight look behind you.  I turned round and saw that there was a few more men watching me.I sucked all three of them in turn until they said open your mouth slut and they started playing with themselves until they all shot their hot salty man juice in my mouth. I was there on all fours being fucked with cum all over my face and my mouth full. I swallowed and licked my lips then sucked them all clean and said thank you who's next.  I soon had six or seven men stood around me pulling their cocks out. I saw this guy pull out the biggest cock I've ever seen it was huge.  I couldn't take my eyes off it and he noticed. You want to suck my cock cocksucker? I just nodded and said god it's big. He put it against my lips and I tried to open wide enough but it was too big I couldn't get it in my mouth.  He said what's wrong? I said it's too big I can't get it in my mouth.  Well I am going to have to use one of your other holes then. The man behind me said I'm about to cum let's swap places.  
More later


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Shooting adderral pills is the dirtiest thing I've done....havnt don't much sexually on amps...regular amp gives me no sex drive....meth does like crazy bit I've only done t diff times


----------



## LucidSDreamr

tipstars said:


> I started smoking crack a few years ago and hadn't had thought about sucking another man's cock for over 35 years.  I tried to forget what happened when I was 17 and an old man made me suck him off in a public toilet. I couldn't stop wanting to do it again every time I smoked crack. In the end I couldn't resist the urge I went online and found out where the local cruising sites were.  I wandered round for a while until I came across this old man sat on a bench rubbing the front of his trousers.  I had just smoked a huge pipe and was feeling so horny I just got down in front of him and said I want to suck your cock. He didn't reply he just pulled his cock out and pushed my head down. I opened my mouth and started to suck his dirty old cock. After a few minutes I heard a noise behind me I turned round and saw a group of about five men looking at me. I tried to say something but the old man grabbed my head and said suck my cock cocksucker. I was scared but so turned on the thought that I was being watched sucking cock made me nearly cum in my pants. I felt a hand start to undo my trousers and slide them down.  I didn't put up any resistance and soon felt a hand slowly start stroking my cock. God I was so horny when they all stood around me with their cocks out telling me that they are going to make me suck all their cocks. They told me to take my clothes off. I did what they said and went back to sucking the old man's cock. I heard a man say lets lube him up I want to fuck his tight little hole. I had never been fucked and I suddenly felt scared and wanted to go. I said I only like sucking cock I don't want to be fucked I'm sorry but I think I had better go now can I have my clothes back please.  They all laughed and said you can have your clothes back after we have finished with you.  I said no please I don't want to be fucked. Why don't you like it? I have never wanted to do it in case it hurts.  I think that was the wrong thing to say because they said it's our lucky night guys he's a virgin. I tried to get up but they grabbed hold of me and said your going nowhere.  I said please let me go. If you want these clothes back you'll have to earn them. I started shaking I felt sick at what they were going to do to me.  The man holding my clothes said now what have we got here a crack pipe and some rock.  So you are a crackhead are you? I said I've only smoked it a couple of times I'm not really a crackhead. Well maybe your a crackwhore then let's find out shall we.  He put a huge lump of crack on my pipe and handed it to me saying let's see if you will suck cock for rock. I had realised that this was going to happen and thought it might help if I was high so I took a huge lung full of crack and held it in for as long as I could.  I had never had such a huge smoke like that before and oh my god it made me feel so dirty I wanted them to use me like a slut. I took the old man's cock in my mouth and spread my bum cheeks apart and mumbled fuck me. I felt lube being rubbed all over my hole and a finger slip inside and slowly slide in and out then another then another until I was being fucked with four fingers.  I was starting to enjoy it and then he took his fingers out and I felt something much bigger push against my hole. Oh god I am about to get fucked and I want it what is happening to me.  He pushed his cock against my virgin hole and it wouldn't go in. So I reached round and pulled my cheeks apart as wide as I could and took the old man's cock out my mouth and said fuck me with your big cock give it to me fuck me.  He said hold on to him guys this is going to hurt him. They held me tight and he pushed hard until I felt like I was being torn in two the pain was too much I passed out for a while.  When I came round I could feel a strange sensation building up inside me . Oh god I'm being fucked and I like it I started to push back telling him to fuck me like a slut. They all started laughing and saying I think he likes being fucked look he's just cum and he's still hard. I realised that they were right I had cum without any other stimulation apart from  being fucked oh god what is happening to me I asked them.  Lol we are going to turn you into our little bitch and make you wish you were born a woman.  I heard the man fucking me tell me that he was going to cum. The others said don't cum in him we don't want sloppy seconds.  He pulled out and shot all over the floor and said wow he's a good fuck. I looked round and said thank you and I saw his cock still dripping cum. I said let me clean that lovely big cock I can't let you go home all messy can I. He stood beside me and stuck his big cock covered in cum in my mouth and I sucked him dry. I said who's next and wiggled my arse. I went back to sucking the old man's cock and soon felt a cock easily slide inside me and start to fuck me. The old man started to moan and soon I felt him shoot wave after wave of hot cum down my throat I had never seen so much cum I couldn't swallow quick enough it was leaking out my mouth and making a huge puddle on the concrete in front of the bench.  He pulled it out and he shot the rest of his cum all over my face I was covered in it. I felt like such a dirty little slut when he rubbed his cock across my lips and said you want to clean me up you filthy cocksucker? I enjoyed being called a cocksucker and said yes please sir thank you.  I licked and sucked his cock dry then his big hairy old balls and thanked him. He got up and said see you again have fun guys bye. He walked away and I saw his cum on the floor so I bent down and started licking it up. I heard a man say you want more cum do you? Yes please. I soon had three of them standing around me rubbing their cocks and I opened my mouth and said mmm I love sucking cock. Well you are going to enjoy yourself tonight look behind you.  I turned round and saw that there was a few more men watching me.I sucked all three of them in turn until they said open your mouth slut and they started playing with themselves until they all shot their hot salty man juice in my mouth. I was there on all fours being fucked with cum all over my face and my mouth full. I swallowed and licked my lips then sucked them all clean and said thank you who's next.  I soon had six or seven men stood around me pulling their cocks out. I saw this guy pull out the biggest cock I've ever seen it was huge.  I couldn't take my eyes off it and he noticed. You want to suck my cock cocksucker? I just nodded and said god it's big. He put it against my lips and I tried to open wide enough but it was too big I couldn't get it in my mouth.  He said what's wrong? I said it's too big I can't get it in my mouth.  Well I am going to have to use one of your other holes then. The man behind me said I'm about to cum let's swap places.
> More later



Bullshit didn't happen u just wish


----------



## BeachBum4u

DenCougar said:


> I gave a guy I barely knew a blow job at an afterparty. In front of 10 other people. It was videoed and sent around snapchat.


Damn!  Where were you when I was a 16 year old hormonally crazed horny ass sex starved teenager?


----------



## tipstars

Ok I did use a bit of artistic licence about how many and the size of his big cock. But apart from that this really did happen


----------



## diaperboy69

You should come back and read this again after you come down. This is drugs. This is your brain on drugs. Any questions? My observation is, if you are spun and having fun, you wouldn't be here in the first place. Then you come here to post presumably a coherent thought but end up looking like billy babbit in One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. Seriously dude. You're wasting the party refreshment that could launch me into orbit. What's up with that?


----------



## diaperboy69

The crack has taken it's toll! Crack is Wack!


----------



## diaperboy69

DID NOT HAPPEN! There's to much happening with overstating the details and a run on rambling out of focus piece of fiction that is symptomatic of to much crack. Remember that cocaine builds up when you chase after that first hit. Take it slow and pace yourself. It is very toxic and you must purge your system completely or risk overdosing. Cocaine is a dead end drug that will quickly empty your bank account. It will also cause delusional behavior and make you write utter nonsense that isn't even plausible but, cocaine will talk to you and make you crawl on the ground seeking out more. That white piece of lint on the carpet will start looking like a chip off the rock that was gone hours ago. I have seen my friends doing what the crack told them. They are now under psychiatric care 24 hours a day. Just saying.....


----------



## hexagon

diaperboy69 said:


> You should come back and read this again after you come down. This is drugs. This is your brain on drugs. Any questions? My observation is, if you are spun and having fun, you wouldn't be here in the first place. Then you come here to post presumably a coherent thought but end up looking like billy babbit in One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. Seriously dude. You're wasting the party refreshment that could launch me into orbit. What's up with that?



Wow, diaperboy69, you really changed my perspective! I guess this is all pretty fucked up! Gee, wish I'd known before that doing crystal meth was kind of cuckoo.

Man, I love this thread. This is better than any Shakespearean epic infinite monkeys could ever type.

I don't know how circumcised men deal with the wear-and-tear, but for me, my foreskin sometimes swells like a blimp after hours and hours of manual abuse. The worst is when you've fucked up so bad that it swells shut, which you can power through gently if you give it time but damn do those lacerations around the tip hurt like a bitch.

The golden trick I've learned over the years is to clamp down on cumming as soon as possible, for as hard as possible. This stops the leakage somewhat, but also for me brings back memories of being young, naive, and about to blow way too soon, which gets me there even quicker. 

I also highly recommend ditching the porn and using your imagination--your mind really is the largest erogenous zone or some bullshit like that. I don't really get people who look at disembodied flesh slap together on screens instead of concoct their own fantasies, but then again, I'm gay as hell. (You can imagine anything you like, what could possibly beat that?)

Shout out to the dudes who say meth makes them temporarily gay. OK, hey sure. It's a pretty wild drug, but word to the wise: it's just as wild without the pharmacology.

Hmmmm, the only horrific story I can think of off-hand is when I peed all over myself, my boyfriend and his linen because I thought it would be cum, but I'm probably also lying.


----------



## Kawasaki88

Wow haha this is pretty intense. I would have to say one of the dirtiest things I did, was when I was younger I had this girlfriend that I would take back into the woods. I would watch her play with herself for hours and enjoyed seeing her ejaculate. I then got everyone in the neighborhood in on it...


----------



## opiatekrzy

When I use the mouth the other side of means it tends to make me very horny in a very perverted sick kind of way we're at the end of the party hours and hours later I kick myself in the butt for even thinking like that sexually


----------



## opiatekrzy

See stupid phone, bump. When I use amphetamines  or meth*


----------



## Ne0

Hollytvslut said:


> I know is wrong but drugs make me horny over it. I was abused at 11 by a guy but loved it kept going back for more until he got locked up. Now I take drugs and love thinking of it and the stuff we done. He taught me lots. I have pervy thoughts for young girls seen lots and wanked over lots. I use to work at a dump use to collect panties and films have seen it and wanked over it. Now I really love it can't keep my eyes off took some pics the other day she was hit with her mum . I know is wrong but can't help it. I'd love to meet another like me



Well there is nothing wrong with that. I knew a guy who watched cp everytime when he did meth, well he got locked up.


----------



## Pill2Chill

A bit too similar to the existing thread so I merged the two.  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions..


----------



## Jcishard

I have had my dick sucked while smoking meth.  Fucked in public places. Watch porn constantly and masturbate for hours when high.


----------



## Lucas23

Methinator said:


> This is the funniest shit ever but so truthfull.
> 
> My favourite thing to do is get high on meth and fuck, lick, suck, masturbate for days, I've blown 18 loads in 48 hours once, and up to 100 loads when I've been awake for like 7 days straight.I'm 3 days old tonight and I haven't had a pull in 12 hours but I blew  5 loads in about 8 hours last night. But I'll be masturbating over a video I found last night very soon. Its on pornhub and it was very wrong but felt so right that I can only think of it now and nothing else.I blew a load on my tablet watching it last night that I can barely describe. The first shot I blew covered half my 7inch tablet. After the second shot the screen was completely covered.another 10 shots of mini mes followed them and I can confidently say it was at least half a cup of semen I blew in one load.(i swear on my familys life this is the deadset truth) each shot was long and drawn out and thick as and more than a normal guy shoots in he's whole load.
> Best feeling ive ever experienced.(hardest my dicks been in years)
> And I'm confident i will cum nearly as much again tonight watching it again tonight.
> If you have no limits(example:  I Google animals, so no limits) just ask me and I'll share the link to it on pornhub with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my cock gets sensitive as fuck when I have meth that I once  even blew a load sitting on a chair up the pub with some mates having a couple cold ones and a conversation with them. I was looking at a fat ugly women and I ejaculated hard in my pants just thinking about her pussy ( and If I'm high and horny and fucking the missus or masturbating over sick shit on the internet, fucking things etc, etc I always blow a massive amount of semen deep in her pussy or on the tablet, in teddys, on dolls, photos of people i know, used pads and tampons from toilets, pics of my mum, watermelons, couches, you get the idea....in under a minute.but I blow and just keep fucking her and will blow another huge load in her wet hairy black pussy or whatever im masturbating over for normally about 5 to 10 minutes after the first ejaculation, and its a massive load again.
> 
> Truth be told when I'm high I get harder and blow bigger loads over this sort of stuff then what I blow in my missus tasty hole. I'll be thinking of this video every time I fuck her for a long time now and that way we both win.I have huge mind blowing ball guzzling ejaculations that I'm happier and shes happy cause she is full of an unnatural amount of cum and thinks i blow that much just for her.and a lot of women secretly measure by a mans load volume how they went
> Depending on how horny she is,whether she can walk properly, or how many bruises she has on her thighs and around her clit I can leave my cock inside her  pussy for hours Cumming over and over without pulling out once.  the only time she squirts is when she's also tweaking.  I can make her cum like a hose.
> When were done I have my and her cum dried on my pubes, running halfway down too my knees and splashed all the way up to my belly button. It practically drips out of her none stop while we fuck and the puddle be fucking huge around us. When she stands....a lot, and I mean a lot, of cum pours out of her.
> 
> For some reason my loads get bigger and many times more volume to them the more meth ive had and decrease only a little every load.
> And Its the only time i crave cock in my ass and to suck dick and want a big cock to cum in me and fuck me rough and hard. If it hurts it feels better. I have a 9 inch dildo I can take easily now. I've spent a good 40 hours straight with it in me. And even going as far as leaving work sick and spending the day driving around town sitting on it and screaming as pain and pleasure are one in the same with ur anal g spot. I'm normally bleeding and sometimes I rip my ass too if I've enjoyed it. I love it when its to big to go in but I force it in me and I feel pain and tear my ass and than goes in a lil deeper every time.
> I also think of my parents, aunties, and also masturebate at <snip> a lot I wank over anything on the internet. No boundaries at all.
> The sicker and more morally añd politically wrong  it is the hornier I get when I'm high, and the bigger i cum,
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN NOT STRESS ENOUGH HOW HORNY I GET ON IT AND THAT MY LOADS ARE WAY BIGGER AND IF IT LOOKS LIKE I CAN CUM IN IT OR STICK IT IN ME than MORE THAN NOT it DOES.
> 
> It feels fucking great.
> 
> And I have porn videos on the internet everywhere on pornhub of me high and doing it in front of camera.I love people to watch.
> And chatroulette is gold.



Anyone heard from the Methinator recently? Sorry to bump this thread but damn this is gold. He's a sick fuck. In a good way I guess.


----------



## sldnby

don't go back. EVER


----------



## tweakdad69

*My dirtiest of all so far.*



potatoeegg said:


> spending days in a room thinking about nothing but dirty videos and pleasuring your cock
> 
> agh i cant even think straight ijuwa watch some porn n fuck anything. Ive been this for 3 days now i just keep getting hornier and i am unable to cum at all.
> my balls and dick are full of meth/amphet and are bursting with this disgustning shit and i love it so much ok ill stop there ,=
> 
> watching all these druggy whores on the internet motivates me and fill my desire to squirm over them some more.
> 
> this
> 
> turning into a sex hungry  disgusting pig with days is SO nnice
> 
> feed me meth and porn



I went to a nearby adult bookstore dressed in full drag including make up, looking fairly passible and sucked off four guys from a nearby army installation thru a gloryhole in the video arcade, pretending I was female, apparently I pulled it off. I'm bi so when I'm high, I don't get really caught up in plumbing, and sex is sex.....


----------



## tweakdad69

I guess my dirtiest so far, and believe me I want to improve on this considerably, and will if I find willing partners......I crossdressed one day while I was highly spun on meth. I had on slutty womens clothing, makeup, wig, finger and toenails painted. I drove out to my local adult bookstore and paid for an hour in the video arcade, went in and stripped to bra and lacy pink panties, put a vibrator in my ass, and sucked off half a dozen guys thru the gloryholes in the booth walls, then redressed, drove down the interstate home, jerking off with my dress pulled up.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

tweakdad69 said:


> I guess my dirtiest so far, and believe me I want to improve on this considerably, and will if I find willing partners......I crossdressed one day while I was highly spun on meth. I had on slutty womens clothing, makeup, wig, finger and toenails painted. I drove out to my local adult bookstore and paid for an hour in the video arcade, went in and stripped to bra and lacy pink panties, put a vibrator in my ass, and sucked off half a dozen guys thru the gloryholes in the booth walls, then redressed, drove down the interstate home, jerking off with my dress pulled up.


I believe what you described is not uncommon? It is not something I would do but while reading Craigslist ads there would be multiple ads written by different men who said they were going to a local adult bookstore/porn store in drag to suck and get fucked by men. I have no idea how many of them were on drugs or just into that as a kink? I had been to the one store people would go to but it was to buy porn magazines, VHS tapes, and DVDs in the dialup internet days, and when porn video online was not high quality as it has been for awhile now.


----------



## schizopath

Put on a rockstar make-up with male friend and had like 7 hour threesome with him and my childhood friends ex which involved a lot of puking.


----------



## mostly-human

lol jesus - reading this reminds me of how fucking glad I am I don't take meth anymore. Sure, the sex can be amazing, even the porn-binges can be pretty amazing (except the inevitable shame). But seriously, meth is so degrading lol. Heroin addicts can surprisingly maintain a reasonable level of dignity if they can keep the finances in order. There's no way to keep your shit together banging meth every other day. I do miss that fucking rush though.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

SexyTweakerBitch said:


> I used to sleep around a lot either with dealers or hardcore tweakers  basically guys who always had dope.  They had to be atleast somewhat  attractive as well otherwise I just blazed their shit and bounced. Sometimes I would make guys I weren't attracted to believe they will eventually get in my pants if they continue to get me high lol.  I fucked for dope a few  times when I was really desperate but most of the time I didn't need  to.  The dirtiest thing I did was let this big drug dealer in my town  and his 4 friends run a train on me.  Yeah that's right a gang bang  train in a ghetto motel while I was focused on nothing but the pipe.   They were all thugged out gangsta Hispanic guys too by the way.  On top  of that I was the only one hitting the pipe, they were all just drinking  and smoking blunts and I was the only crackhead smoking crystal fucking  meth bowl after bowl lol.  I think part of the reason why I let this go  down was because the dope he had was strongest shit I ever smoked in my  life.  I was too strung out to give a shit what what was happening.


That's life.


----------



## CollectiveCon050

A jesus walk, with popeye, the smurfs and bugs bunny


----------



## Jason Gorway

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> That's life.


can only picture the scene


----------



## houseman5

Swallowed guy cum (I'm straight) ugh too horny


----------



## izo

Some, nut I think what was most selseless was search the whole floor of the room for rest of Little Rock alpha pyrrolidines that I might just have let fallen. It was a mess. More than any crack addicct. Found Minz drops, rest of the sealing wall and tried to vape everything that could look like a rock. Rarely more 5mg was on the floor. As is said I was a desperate mess.


----------



## CloudyFTP

I’ve had some pretty sleazy sex sessions during my London years, even at one point lived in a three bedroom flat that was sex party central for a year. However I didn’t smoke T back then so I wasn’t as filthy as I am these days.

The moment I’ve had my first bowl I’m imagining myself in some warped scenarios, mainly involving male straight family members fucking their siblings and parents. I often find myself questioning how fucked up the shit I’m fantasizing really is.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Possibly not dirtiest, but meth caused me and my wife to engage in prolonged sexual deviance, that I was too sore to wear anything below the waist, for a day!


----------



## negrogesic

Something must be in the air here are like 10 threads going around throughout the site with this kind of subject nature.


----------



## lilkitten666

potatoeegg said:


> spending days in a room thinking about nothing but dirty videos and pleasuring your cock
> 
> agh i cant even think straight ijuwa watch some porn n fuck anything. Ive been this for 3 days now i just keep getting hornier and i am unable to cum at all.
> my balls and dick are full of meth/amphet and are bursting with this disgustning shit and i love it so much ok ill stop there ,=
> 
> watching all these druggy whores on the internet motivates me and fill my desire to squirm over them some more.
> 
> this
> 
> turning into a sex hungry  disgusting pig with days is SO nnice
> 
> feed me meth and porn


This is funny I’ve sat through a great many of these stories, I was a plug for over 29 years.. if you didn’t know I am neurodivergent you would’ve thought I was straight edge… but now cleaning hate it I’m hyper look at like I’m using arg dirtiest thing??? I’m a submissive.  Better question how can you open up ur kink?


----------



## izo

I gave my last Xanax to my ex-gf while she was having a panic attack…


----------



## Pickledlemons

One time I was way too high and incredibly paranoid going on a hike, at some point I thought people were chasing me so I jumped in a giant mud puddle and hid my entire body under it... with only my mouth outside for air. Thats probably the dirtiest thing I've ever done while high. And no I'm not kidding I actually did that. Unsurprisingly, got such a bad foot infection that I couldn't walk for weeks after.


----------



## pkt

I really enjoyed meth but it got to the point i was just everytime downloading increase fully shameful porn and eventually picking up increasefully shamefull sex workers too


----------

